# Berlusconi annuncia: "Ho deciso: cedo il Milan al consorzio cinese".



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

*Berlusconi annuncia: "Ho deciso: cedo il Milan al consorzio cinese".*

Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".

Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.


Aggiornamento

Berlusconi: “Io ho rinunciato a qualunque pretesa di prezzo, ho accettato quello che mi è stato proposto, che non tiene nemmeno conto del valore del brand. Ho però preteso che ci sia l’impegno per i nuovi acquirenti, che sono un gruppo di importanti società cinesi alcune a partecipazione statale, di versare nel Milan almeno 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi due anni. Voglio consegnare il Milan a chi sia disposto a investire nel Milan per farlo ritornare ad essere protagonista in Italia e nel mondo”
Su alcune precisazioni dei giornalisti riguardo il fatto di cedere ai comunisti: “ma non c’e’ piu’ il comunismo di allora. Ormai quello cinese è diventato un sistema capitalistico, con la corruzione che deriva certamente dal sistema precedente”
Bellinazzo aggiunge che il closing verrà effettuato dopo l'estate e che il consorzio cinese provvederà subito a un aumento di capitale di circa 100 milioni, per poi investirne successivamente altri. I Cinesi dopo la firma dovranno uscire allo scoperto.

*Video *(fate copia incolla nel vostro browser): sportmediaset.mediaset.it/video/calcio/milan/-lascio-il-milan-ai-cinesi-_78862-2016.shtml


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2016)

Bene, vediamo se adesso riusciamo a stare calmi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: _"Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho quindi preteso che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale"._



   

E adesso su tutti sul carro , vi aspetto .


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (5 Luglio 2016)

Ha confermato cose che si sapevano già da mesi.
Niente di nuovo


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bene, vediamo se adesso riusciamo a stare calmi.




Si però adesso cosi facendo le altre squadre ci spenneranno come dei polli.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: _"Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho quindi preteso che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale"._



 

Forza Milan, oggi più che mai!!!!


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Luglio 2016)

Evvai!!!

I cinesi non esistono cit


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ha confermato cose che si sapevano già da mesi.
> Niente di nuovo



WTF !!!! Si solo che prima le scriveva un fesso su twitter adesso te le dice il numero 1 ( ex ? ) del milan e colui che decide le sorti di tutta la baracca . 

Gioisci fratello .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però adesso cosi facendo le altre squadre ci spenneranno come dei polli.



Vabbè dai, anche il PSG appena preso dal Qatar si sapeva che stava sfondato... eppure ha investito il giusto


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però adesso cosi facendo le altre squadre ci spenneranno come dei polli.



Si sapeva già che avremmo avuto dei soldi (vediamo se qualcosa si anticipa adesso).

Poi con Galliani lo spennaggio è fin troppo facile.


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però adesso cosi facendo le altre squadre ci spenneranno come dei polli.



Ragazzi è inevitabile.. Non puoi nascondere un progetto dietro a un dito.. In più bisogna attrarre giocatori e pubblico..


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Bisogna essere proprioscemi per spifferare il budget di mercato..

Comunque a questo punto ho pochi dubbi anche io...
Berlusconi che spende ipotetici 400 mil di suoi capitali di rientro va quasi contronatura...
Ora servono solo un nome della cordata e il cerchio si chiude.


----------



## malos (5 Luglio 2016)

Bene adesso aspetto con altrettanta trepidazione l'allontanamento di Galliani. E' fondamentale.


----------



## de sica (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però adesso cosi facendo le altre squadre ci spenneranno come dei polli.



E chissene francamente  tanto non avremo più di questi problemi


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, anche il PSG appena preso dal Qatar si sapeva che stava sfondato... eppure ha investito il giusto





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Si sapeva già che avremmo avuto dei soldi (vediamo se qualcosa si anticipa adesso).
> 
> Poi con Galliani lo spennaggio è fin troppo facile.



Galliani deve lasciar lavorare gli altri , lui deve solo far la trattativa di acquisto . non DEVE VENDERE e non deve fare scouting


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho quindi preteso che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.



Aspettavo questo momento da almeno 10 anni. 

Via questi farabutti!


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Luglio 2016)

Siamo liberi! Vado a mettere fuori la bandiera e preparo la bottiglia, stiamo tornando


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

*Sky: tutto fatto, firma del preliminare anticipata al 12 luglio.*


----------



## Doctore (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E adesso su tutti sul carro , vi aspetto .



l immagino cosi


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2016)

Speriamo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Bene adesso aspetto con altrettanta trepidazione l'allontanamento di Galliani. E' fondamentale.



Ci vorrà tempo ma già che tra 10 giorni avrà il potenziale ridotti a 1/10 di un anno fa a me fa godere .


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho quindi preteso che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.



*
Ancora Berlusconi: i cinesi investiranno 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi due anni.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto fatto, firma del preliminare anticipata al 12 luglio.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aspettavo questo momento da almeno 10 anni.
> 
> Via questi *farabutti!*



Dillo forte fratello


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Ancora Berlusconi: i cinesi investiranno 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi due anni.*



Oddio ho un mancamento


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2016)

*Peppe Di Stefano quasi piange su internet: ci dicono che Silvio Berlusconi è davvero legato al Milan. Lui voleva solo che i cinesi investissero tanto nel Milan per anni. Lui era impaurito e voleva verificare.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Luglio 2016)

Stasera si sbocciaaaaaaaa


----------



## pipporo (5 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> l immagino cosi



Hahaha


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano quasi piange su internet: ci dicono che Silvio Berlusconi è davvero legato al Milan. Lui voleva solo che i cinesi investissero tanto nel Milan per anni. Lui era impaurito e voleva verificare.*


Piangi piangi che io mi ubriaco pesante!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano quasi piange su internet: ci dicono che Silvio Berlusconi è davvero legato al Milan. Lui voleva solo che i cinesi investissero tanto nel Milan per anni. Lui era impaurito e voleva verificare.*



ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mistergao (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho quindi preteso che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.



OK, tutto molto bello, ma adesso firmate, sennò sono solo parole. E di parole siamo stanchi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Ancora Berlusconi: i cinesi investiranno 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi due anni.*



Ho un erezione


----------



## mandraghe (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto fatto, firma del preliminare anticipata al 12 luglio.*



Mah secondo me filtra pessimismo (cit.) 

Gancioknoff, Ganciffikok, è una figura fasulla di cui si fa fatica a pronunciare il nome.

I cinesi non esistono.

Berlusconi non è ancora convinto.

Brocchi resta e si vara l'ItalMilan.

E queste sono alcune delle perle diffuse dalla cloaca Murdochiana.


Ps: qualcuno assista Di Stefano che mi pare affranto....


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> OK, tutto molto bello, ma adesso firmate, sennò sono solo parole. E di parole siamo stanchi.



penso sia tutto già fatto , per correttezza hanno aspettato che il nano lo dicesso pare lampante . 

Adesso mi aspetto la firma a breve , e Show di addio al nano con tutti i lecchini a 90


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Ancora Berlusconi: i cinesi investiranno 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi due anni.*


----------



## cris (5 Luglio 2016)

sono commosso... attendevo questo momento tipo dal 2008... sono commosso.... è successo...


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano quasi piange su internet: ci dicono che Silvio Berlusconi è davvero legato al Milan. Lui voleva solo che i cinesi investissero tanto nel Milan per anni. Lui era impaurito e voleva verificare.*





Non ho parole per questi qui. Speriamo spariscano tutti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Ho gli occhi lucidi...stasera mi spacco...sono in ufficio e sembro ebete...tutto agitato ahahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

cris ha scritto:


> sono commosso... attendevo questo momento tipo dal 2008... sono commosso.... è successo...



Abbracciamoci Cris e vogliamoci tanto bene


----------



## pazzomania (5 Luglio 2016)

*Immaginavo questo momento DA MESI
*
Ragazzi.... E' UFFICIALMENTE FINITA, CI SIAMO !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> penso sia tutto già fatto , per correttezza hanno aspettato che il nano lo dicesso pare lampante .
> 
> Adesso mi aspetto la firma a breve , e Show di addio al nano con tutti i lecchini a 90



si penso anche io...l'annuncio doveva darlo lui..magari hanno firmato addirittura quando è venuto galatioto..


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> WTF !!!! Si solo che prima le scriveva un fesso su twitter adesso te le dice il numero 1 ( ex ? ) del milan e colui che decide le sorti di tutta la baracca .
> 
> Gioisci fratello .



Non ci siamo capiti, io ho già gioito. Per quanto mi riguarda il Milan è stato venduto ad aprile.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Luglio 2016)

Campopiano ha vinto su tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto fatto, firma del preliminare anticipata al 12 luglio.*



Ripropongo la GIF porta fortuna!


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi c'è Beppe Fetish che è bardato a funerale hahahahah


----------



## pazzomania (5 Luglio 2016)

RUUUUUUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Non ne azzecca mai una nemmeno per sbaglio


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ripropongo la GIF porta fortuna!



Hahahahah entra di diritto nella storia di MW [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] la vogliamo tra le disponibili .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahahah entra di diritto nella storia di MW [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] la vogliamo tra le disponibili .



Se è possibile editare la faccia del bambino che piange con quella di Di Stefano, sarebbe perfetta!


----------



## pisolo22 (5 Luglio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Bene adesso aspetto con altrettanta trepidazione l'allontanamento di Galliani. E' fondamentale.



l'allontanamento del Gallo non ci sarà prima di 2\3 anni quando Ilvio venderà il restante 20-30% ma d'ora in poi sarà coadiuvato da Gancikoff in tutte le scelte di mercato e non potrà fare i suoi porci comodi.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Luglio 2016)

Finché non vedo i cinesi a Milano, non vado oltre l'essere barzotto. Ho troppa paura di rimanerci male.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2016)

La mia reazione alla notizia:


----------



## Brain84 (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho quindi preteso che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.



Adesso vorrei sentire tutti i detrattori che ne pensano.
Da quando Campopiano ha dato la prima news, poi la seconda e ho visto che si verificavano, ho creduto in lui. I pezzi del puzzle si sono composti piano piano ed ora il puzzle è ultimato e lo stiamo incorniciando. 
Mai avuto dubbi (questa volta) sulla cessione quindi la notizia non mi sconvolge più di tanto, era nell'aria. Ora dobbiamo tornare a dominare il mondo.


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi c'è Beppe Fetish che è bardato a funerale hahahahah




Ahahahahahahahahahahahhah aspetto ruiu e suma


----------



## malos (5 Luglio 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> l'allontanamento del Gallo non ci sarà prima di 2\3 anni quando Ilvio venderà il restante 20-30% ma d'ora in poi sarà coadiuvato da Gancikoff in tutte le scelte di mercato *e non potrà fare i suoi porci comodi.*



Spero abbiate ragione io qualche dubbio ce l'ho.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Finché non vedo i cinesi a Milano, non vado oltre l'essere barzotto. Ho troppa paura di rimanerci male.



Hai ragione Preb , ma qui c'è il numero 1 del milan che ti dice di aver venduto a persone con un budget da 200 milioni all anno . Non si scappa non può mentire cosi .


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Luglio 2016)

Forchielliiiiii, e' pronto, vieni a tavola!


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2016)

Solo due cose: sembra che ora ci siamo davvero ma per la sicurezza assoluta voglio leggere i nomi dei cinesi che fanno parte della cordata.

L'altra, serve necessariamente un DS. Perchè 400 milioni di euro nelle mani del condor rischiano di essere completamente polverizzati.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2016)

Forchielli ma una chiamata a pechino?


----------



## prebozzio (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hai ragione Preb , ma qui c'è il numero 1 del milan che ti dice di aver venduto a persone con un budget da 200 milioni all anno . Non si scappa non può mentire cosi .


Hai ragione Lollo, hai ragione. Ma questi anni sono stati troppo duri


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo due cose: sembra che ora ci siamo davvero ma per la sicurezza assoluta voglio leggere i nomi dei cinesi che fanno parte della cordata.
> 
> L'altra, serve necessariamente un DS. Perchè 400 milioni di euro nelle mani del condor rischiano di essere completamente polverizzati.



Penso che i nomi siamo quelli , ma per sicurezza conviene aspettare il post firma dove avremo nomi e cognomi di tutti . 

Per quanto riguarda il DS si , anche se quando hai cifre cosi importanti per il mercato vai su profili talmente alti che è difficile " sbagliare " clamorosamente .

Poi bisogna vedere se i giocatori accettano un Milan senza coppe


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Forchielli ma una chiamata a pechino?



" Pronto c'è Pechino ? "


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Luglio 2016)

Pellegatti fai un bel memoriale ora!!!!!!!!


----------



## cris (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Abbracciamoci Cris e vogliamoci tanto bene



quante bestemmie... quante lacrime... quanti fegati spappolati dal nervoso in questi anni pensando al nano e a fester...


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Luglio 2016)

Al 12 luglio non ci arrivo... creperò prima per una forma acuta di priapismo


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Hai ragione Lollo, hai ragione. Ma questi anni sono stati troppo duri



Pensa che io pur di non accettare un altro anno da perdente mi sono buttato a capofitto sulla cessione e ho fatto all in credendoci tantissimo da subito .

Mi è andata bene , diversamente avrei abbandonato il calcio son sincero .


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

cris ha scritto:


> quante bestemmie... quante lacrime... quanti fegati spappolati dal nervoso in questi anni pensando al nano e a fester...


----------



## mandraghe (5 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Forchielli ma una chiamata a pechino?



Forchielli dovrebbe prepararsi ad ingurgitare la materia solida scartata dal corpo umano.


----------



## Crox93 (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo due cose: sembra che ora ci siamo davvero ma per la sicurezza assoluta voglio leggere i nomi dei cinesi che fanno parte della cordata.
> 
> L'altra, serve necessariamente un DS. Perchè 400 milioni di euro nelle mani del condor rischiano di essere completamente polverizzati.



.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

pjaca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2016)

F: Pronto c'è Pechino?
P: Si chi parla?
F: Sono il coprofago Forchielli, ma c'è questa cordata o dobbiamo parlare con i Casamonica?
P: Non solo c'è una cordata per il Milan ma c'è pure una cordata di melma pronta per lei, mi saluti i tifosi del Milan che a breve potranno gioire come ai vecchi tempi!


----------



## Konrad (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pensa che io pur di non accettare un altro anno da perdente mi sono buttato a capofitto sulla cessione e ho fatto all in credendoci tantissimo da subito .
> 
> Mi è andata bene , diversamente avrei abbandonato il calcio son sincero .



Anche io ho fatto _all in_ sulla cessione...e ti dico...accetterei volentieri un altro anno...chiamiamolo incolore...pur di arrivare a gennaio con altro portafogli e altri dirigenti che programmeranno la stagione 2017/18.
Certo questa non dovrà essere buttata...ma bisogna arrivare ad esautorare il villeggiante Gianniniano ormai spennacchiato...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Luglio 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> l'allontanamento del Gallo non ci sarà prima di 2\3 anni quando Ilvio venderà il restante 20-30% ma d'ora in poi sarà coadiuvato da Gancikoff in tutte le scelte di mercato e non potrà fare i suoi porci comodi.


Speriamo però non si faccia mettere sotto a dire "sì padrone" ad ogni cosa.. I soldi sono dei suoi cinesi, quindi che alzi la voce e le decisioni le prendi lui visto che si prenderanno quasi la totalità del pacchetto subito


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> F: Pronto c'è Pechino?
> P: Si chi parla?
> F: Sono il coprofago Forchielli, ma c'è questa cordata o dobbiamo parlare con i Casamonica?
> P: Non solo c'è una cordata per il Milan *ma c'è pure una cordata di melma pronta per lei*, mi saluti i tifosi del Milan che a breve potranno gioire come ai vecchi tempi!



Hahahahah


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> pjaca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bisogna chiudere già in questi giorni e portarlo a casa visto che il 12 ci sarà la firma ed è "quasi" sicuro! Sususususu muoversi e portarlo a casa!!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho quindi preteso che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però adesso cosi facendo le altre squadre ci spenneranno come dei polli.



Dipende da chi tratta..Tutti sanno quali squadre sono zeppe di soldi, non solo noi..

Mercato da 150-200 milioni? mi viene da piangere..con scelte serie ci fai una squadra pazzesca..

In ogni caso si deve partire dalle solite necessità: centrale, regista, trequartista


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho preteso che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.



Dichiarazioni storiche aggiornate!


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Anche io ho fatto _all in_ sulla cessione...e ti dico...accetterei volentieri un altro anno...chiamiamolo incolore...pur di arrivare a gennaio con altro portafogli e altri dirigenti che programmeranno la stagione 2017/18.
> Certo questa non dovrà essere buttata...ma bisogna arrivare ad esautorare il villeggiante Gianniniano ormai spennacchiato...



Per vincere serve tempo..io intanto voglio vedere gente operare come si comanda e tornare a poter tifare!!


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Forchielliiiiii, e' pronto, vieni a tavola!



Hahahahahaha 

Stavolta é fatta, Silvio vende, se é un sogno non svegliatemi.... ci ho sempre creduto ma sentirlo dire da lui mi.ha toccato .... abbiamo la possibilità di tornare grandi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Luglio 2016)

E adesso spero si chiuda finalmente la telenovela Pavoletti e ci si presenti con 25M cash da Preziosi e si porti a Milanello uno dei più forti attaccanti del panorama europeo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho preteso che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.



Io penso che gioirò al 100% solo al closing probabilmente,ma è un'ottima notizia davvero.


----------



## koti (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho preteso che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.


I 400 milioni in due anni secondo voi sono veri o è la solita esagerazione Berlusconiana? Poi do per scontato che intenda a partire dal 2017, dato che il Milan fino a settembre rimane di Fininvest.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Luglio 2016)

Non dimentiachiamoci anche di Serafini, che sulla cessione non ne ha preso nemmeno mezza.

E soprattutto vi dico che veramente non capisco tutto il vostro entusiasmo: in questo momento mi scende una lacrimuccia pensando ai poveri Suma, Ruju, Pellegatti e Furio.

Non siete nemmeno un po' tristi perché hanno perduto il loro idolo?


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2016)

*Restate In Topic e parlate della notizia.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto fatto, firma del preliminare anticipata al 12 luglio.*


C'è gelo


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Luglio 2016)

5 luglio 2016, segnatevi questa data. Io sto già bevendo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Luglio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> I 400 milioni in due anni secondo voi sono veri o è la solita esagerazione Berlusconiana? Poi do per scontato che intenda a partire dal 2017, dato che il Milan fino a settembre rimane di Fininvest.


Mi sa di esagerazione, però sono sicuro che spenderanno per riportarci a dominare in Italia ed in Europa, quindi spenderanno abbastanza, che alla fine è quello che conta.


----------



## Sand (5 Luglio 2016)

Godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Victorss (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho preteso che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.



Molto molto contento di leggere tutto ciò, forse ci siamo.
Prima di stappare e prendere una sbronza leggendaria però non mi sbilancio, voglio la firma.
Verba volant, scripta manent.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Luglio 2016)

Conferma importantissima, non bisogna dare nulla per scontato a questo punto. Forza Milan!


----------



## mandraghe (5 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> C'è gelo



Filtra sempre pessimismo!

Ora speriamo che Galliani non dilapidi il bottino cinese strapagando giocatori come Vazquez e Pavoletti. 

Ora si deve temere questa eventualità.


----------



## de sica (5 Luglio 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> E adesso spero si chiuda finalmente la telenovela Pavoletti e ci si presenti con 25M cash da Preziosi e si porti a Milanello uno dei più forti attaccanti del panorama europeo.



Non lo scrivere manco per scherzo! Che poi quel maledetto ci va veramente da preziosi


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> 5 luglio 2016, segnatevi questa data. Io sto già bevendo



bevi Moutai?


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2016)

Peppe Di Stefano quasi commosso....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi, per favore, intasiamo il Twitter di Forchielli? Quel buffone se lo deve mangiare sul serio il suo sterco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> bevi Moutai?


Il mio prossimo cellulare sarà Huawei, berrò Moutai e installerò come motore di ricerca Baidu. Folza Milan


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> bevi Moutai?



Nono, qualcosa di italiano...si festeggia per la nascita del glorioso italmilan


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il mio prossimo cellulare sarà Huawei, berrò Moutai e installerò come motore di ricerca Baidu. Folza Milan



Madonna quanto godo ragazzi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il mio prossimo cellulare sarà Huawei, berrò Moutai e installerò come motore di ricerca Baidu. Folza Milan



Blavissimo, salemo tutti dei tifosi lossoneli modello  

P.S. aspettavo questo giorno da tempo... un abbraccio collettivo a tutti voi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Luglio 2016)

Tra l'altro vorrei farvi notare come per la prima volta anzichè rinviare, oggi pare che si anticipi


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano quasi commosso....



dove dove?? voglio godere a vederlo soffrire


----------



## cris (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo due cose: sembra che ora ci siamo davvero ma per la sicurezza assoluta voglio leggere i nomi dei cinesi che fanno parte della cordata.
> 
> L'altra, serve necessariamente un DS. Perchè 400 milioni di euro nelle mani del condor rischiano di essere completamente polverizzati.



Poco ma sicuro, li spenderebbe in cene da Giannino con i suoi amici procuratori


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Blavissimo, salemo tutti dei tifosi lossoneli modello
> 
> P.S. aspettavo questo giorno da tempo... un abbraccio collettivo a tutti voi.



A te che hai sempre trasmesso fiducia e tranquillità


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Voglio sentire Robin Li dire FOZZA MILAHHH


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il mio prossimo cellulare sarà Huawei, berrò Moutai e installerò come motore di ricerca Baidu. Folza Milan



ahahahaha


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Luglio 2016)

peppe di stefano a pezzi


----------



## Ruud (5 Luglio 2016)




----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2016)

Su Sky hanno fatto vedere il video, Berlusconi ha detto testuali parole: *Ho preteso che i nuovi investitori mettano ALMENO 400 mln in due anni!!!*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2016)

Ruiu, voglio la faccia di Ruiu.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto fatto, firma del preliminare anticipata al 12 luglio.*



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano quasi piange su internet: ci dicono che Silvio Berlusconi è davvero legato al Milan. Lui voleva solo che i cinesi investissero tanto nel Milan per anni. Lui era impaurito e voleva verificare.*


C'è gelo a casa Di Stefano


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Da oggi in poi vacanze sempre in Cina!!!


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il mio prossimo cellulare sarà Huawei, berrò Moutai e installerò come motore di ricerca Baidu. Folza Milan



Tu scherzi,ma il mio telefono inizia a fare le bizze e io ho deciso da tempo che il prossimo sarà Huawei.E devo fare due chicchiere coi miei vicini di pianerottolo cinesi,devo convertirli.


----------



## naliM77 (5 Luglio 2016)

Ottima notizia, ma continuo con la mia linea. Fino alla firma del closing(cioè la firma ufficiale sul contratto di vendita) non ci sarà nesusn DS, non ci sarà un euro dai cinesi ecc ecc...

Fino alla firma del closing, tutto sarà in mano a Galliani ed a Fininvest, quindi siccome il Milan oggi un DS ce l'ha (e si chiama Maiorino), non vedo perchè dovrebbe mandarlo via perchè chi ha "promesso" di acquistare, manterrà la promessa a settembre.

Quindi prima di farvi prendere da troppi facili entusiasmi al riguardo "Galliani via" tornerei un momento con i piedi per terra, anche ieri Galliani era a cena con Montella, non c'era il presunto nuovo DS, c'era anche Gancikoff perchè il mercato è condiviso (quindi non "esclusivo"). Da qui al closing tutte le operazioni saranno studiate su un tavolo a due. Galliani sparerà il prezzo, Gancikoff, sentiti i suoi collaboratori dirà "ok per noi va bene" oppure dirà "non ci convince questo affare" ma di più non farà e potrà fare.

Comunque, lo ripeto, splendida notizia


----------



## TheZio (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.



Firmalo Silvio firmalo!!
Anzi FILMALO!!


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (5 Luglio 2016)

La celeberrima affidabilità delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi Silvio. 

Quando se ne sarà andato dal Milan ci crederò, quello che dice sono da sempre menzogne, una dietro l'altra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi,ma il mio telefono inizia a fare le bizze e io ho deciso da tempo che il prossimo sarà Huawei.E devo fare due chicchiere coi miei vicini di pianerottolo cinesi,devo convertirli.


Anche il mio fa le bizze; infatti ce l'ho già da due anni e tra non molto dovrò cambiarlo. Quindi devo capire se mi conviene qualche Huawei, ma l'idea di andare sul marchio cinese è serissima


----------



## Dany20 (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto fatto, firma del preliminare anticipata al 12 luglio.*



Sono troppo eccitato.


----------



## TheZio (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano quasi commosso....





ildemone85 ha scritto:


> peppe di stefano a pezzi





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ruiu, voglio la faccia di Ruiu.



Mi sono trattenuto fino ad ora per scaramanzia, ma la frase “i cinesi non esistono” mi ricordava questa scena di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo 





“I cinesi non esistono” “La trattativa non esiste”
“Galatioto non esiste” “Mister Gancinkoff non esiste”
“Robin Li non esiste” “Evergrande non esiste”
“Berlusconi non esiste” “Campopiano non esiste”
“Il Condor non esiste” “Giannino non esiste”
“Lapadula non esiste” “Montella non esiste”
“Gianpaolo non esiste” “Barattolo Broccolo non esiste”
“Ruiu non esiste” “Fu Xing Yang non esiste”
“Peppe non esiste” “Filtra cauto non esiste”
“Forchielli non esiste” “Forchetta e tarzanelli, quelli si che esistono”


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2016)

Wow che figata, torno ora dalla palestra e leggo queste notizie da sturbo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

*Il corriere della sera: Dopo la firma del preliminare i gruppi usciranno allo scoperto*


----------



## Konrad (5 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] sei tu che hai twittato l'articolo di _Business China : news for investors in China ~ Understanding Investment Opportunities in China_?
Confermerebbero Robin Li, un alto funzionario di Evergrande e Xiangjian (fondatore del gruppo Midea di Elettrodomestici)...aggiungendo anche che Robin Li starebbe per comprare anche una squadra di calcio australiana e avrebbe fatto un'offerta NBA per i Minnesota Timberwolves...

Ma...cito la traduzione italiana* "L'acquisto del Milan, che potrebbe essere annunciato questa settimana, rappresenterebbe il più grande e più alto profilo d'affare fino ad oggi per una squadra sportiva occidentale da parte di un acquirente cinese."*


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: tutto fatto, firma del preliminare anticipata al 12 luglio.*



Resto calmo finché non vedo le firme.


----------



## Jino (5 Luglio 2016)

Bravo Silvio, è la scelta più saggia.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Luglio 2016)

Alleluja


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Luglio 2016)

Un abbraccio a Campopiano che in un momento così buio e' stato il primo e l'unico a ridarci un po' di speranza e ad informarci sulla cessione


----------



## Marilson (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però adesso cosi facendo le altre squadre ci spenneranno come dei polli.



veramente, non importa... non mi aspetto neanche di vincere sinceramente. Ma e' il cambiamento che e' importante


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere proprioscemi per spifferare il budget di mercato..
> 
> Comunque a questo punto ho pochi dubbi anche io...
> Berlusconi che spende ipotetici 400 mil di suoi capitali di rientro va quasi contronatura...
> Ora servono solo un nome della cordata e il cerchio si chiude.



Ma guarda... non ci posso credere... io sarei ancora un po' scettico, se fossi in te...


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Luglio 2016)

Non ho mai dubitato un solo attimo dell esito di questa trattativa.

Alla fine bastava solo un po di pazienza e logica, mi spiace per coloro che si sono fatti prendere dall'ansia e dal pessimismo cosmico e non si sono goduti appieno questi mesi emozionanti


----------



## Doctore (5 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non ho mai dubitato un solo attimo dell esito di questa trattativa.
> 
> Alla fine bastava solo un po di pazienza e logica, mi spiace per coloro che si sono fatti prendere dall'ansia e dal pessimismo cosmico e non si sono goduti appieno questi mesi emozionanti



Di emozionante c'e stato poco...manco alla maturità avevo sta ansia.


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo capiti, io ho già gioito. Per quanto mi riguarda il Milan è stato venduto ad aprile.



Concordo... tra alti e bassi, ma pure io.


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> l'allontanamento del Gallo non ci sarà prima di 2\3 anni quando Ilvio venderà il restante 20-30% ma d'ora in poi sarà coadiuvato da Gancikoff in tutte le scelte di mercato e non potrà fare i suoi porci comodi.



Ma come... Gancikoso non era uno che non contava niente fino a un'ora fa, che i giornalisti non se lo sono filato ieri sera???


----------



## Victorss (5 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non ho mai dubitato un solo attimo dell esito di questa trattativa.
> 
> Alla fine bastava solo un po di pazienza e logica, mi spiace per coloro che si sono fatti prendere dall'ansia e dal pessimismo cosmico e non si sono goduti appieno questi mesi emozionanti



L'ufficialità non c'è ancora, capisco che quelle di Berlusconi siano parole importantissime, ma parliamo del più grosso bugiardo farabutto della storia d'Italia. Con un po più di serenità, oggi più che mai #FINOALLEFIRME.
Forza!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Concordo... tra alti e bassi, ma pure io.



Idem...mesi fa ad amici avevo già detto: tranquilli il milan è già venduto secondo me...non mi credeva nessuno (adavano tutti dietro a Sportmediaset)...ora si son tutti chiusi in bagno a far le cosacce


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Spero abbiate ragione io qualche dubbio ce l'ho.



Ma pigliarti un malo(X)???


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.



È la novità dov'è? Sono almeno 5 anni che ha deciso 

#teatrino


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Louis Gara (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.



L'ho visto messo male, se non vende mi sa che ci lascia comunque a breve


----------



## danykz (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.



Mi sento poco bene ragazzi miei, vi amo!! Vi ho sempre detto che ormai era FATTA, in pochi mi hanno creduto e adesso eccovi la risposta!! Sono stato tra i più ottimisti del forum e quando molti di voi erano negativi ho provato a reggervi sulle mie spalle e darvi forza! FORZA MILAN!


----------



## anakyn101 (5 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non ho mai dubitato un solo attimo dell esito di questa trattativa.
> 
> Alla fine bastava solo un po di pazienza e logica, mi spiace per coloro che si sono fatti prendere dall'ansia e dal pessimismo cosmico e non si sono goduti appieno questi mesi emozionanti



Io invece sono sempre stato dubbioso sulla vendita visto il passato recente e gli attori in questione. Sono felice di essermi sbagliato e faccio i complimenti a quelli che hanno creduto con tutto loro stessi nella cessione. Avete avuto cuore!. 

It's time to begin..


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Luglio 2016)

Senza Parole


----------



## Edric (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.



Direi che ci siamo finalmente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Io invece sono sempre stato dubbioso sulla vendita visto il passato recente e gli attori in questione. Sono felice di essermi sbagliato e faccio i complimenti a quelli che hanno creduto con tutto loro stessi nella cessione. Avete avuto cuore!.
> 
> It's time to begin..


----------



## enrico100 (5 Luglio 2016)

Riporto altri virgolettati interessanti, sempre raccolti fuori dal San Raffaele e con degli approfondimenti di Bellinazzo:



> *Berlusconi: “Io ho rinunciato a qualunque pretesa di prezzo, ho accettato quello che mi è stato proposto, che non tiene nemmeno conto del valore del brand. Ho però preteso che ci sia l’impegno per i nuovi acquirenti, che sono un gruppo di importanti società cinesi alcune a partecipazione statale, di versare nel Milan almeno 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi due anni. Voglio consegnare il Milan a chi sia disposto a investire nel Milan per farlo ritornare ad essere protagonista in Italia e nel mondo”
> Su alcune precisazioni dei giornalisti riguardo il fatto di cedere ai comunisti: “ma non c’e’ piu’ il comunismo di allora. Ormai quello cinese è diventato un sistema capitalistico, con la corruzione che deriva certamente dal sistema precedente”
> Bellinazzo aggiunge che il closing verrà effettuato dopo l'estate e che il consorzio cinese provvederà subito a un aumento di capitale di circa 100 milioni, per poi investirne successivamente altri. I Cinesi dopo la firma dovranno uscire allo scoperto.*


----------



## Black (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.



godimento assoluto!!! ma voglio le firme ora!


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'ho visto messo male, se non vende mi sa che ci lascia comunque a breve



L'ho visto male anche io, a fatica si regge in piedi


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Luglio 2016)

Cinesi....ricchezza...progetto...400 milioni.... e prendono Montella


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> L'ho visto male anche io, a fatica si regge in piedi



vero, pallidissimo e molto debole... come ipotizzavano in molti non stava così bene come tutti volevano farci credere, ed infatti...


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

La vera grossa notizia è che i cinesi dovranno uscire fuori . Bene , nonostante molti affermino il contrario , che ci sia trasparenza . 
Ma io voglio solo due parole per essere sicuro 

ANNUNCIO UFFICIALE


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Luglio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Cinesi....ricchezza...progetto...400 milioni.... e prendono Montella



I miei complimenti! non pensavo fosse possibile trovare negatività anche in una giornata come questa


----------



## enrico100 (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.





enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: “Io ho rinunciato a qualunque pretesa di prezzo, ho accettato quello che mi è stato proposto, che non tiene nemmeno conto del valore del brand. Ho però preteso che ci sia l’impegno per i nuovi acquirenti, che sono un gruppo di importanti società cinesi alcune a partecipazione statale, di versare nel Milan almeno 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi due anni. Voglio consegnare il Milan a chi sia disposto a investire nel Milan per farlo ritornare ad essere protagonista in Italia e nel mondo”
> Su alcune precisazioni dei giornalisti riguardo il fatto di cedere ai comunisti: “ma non c’e’ piu’ il comunismo di allora. Ormai quello cinese è diventato un sistema capitalistico, con la corruzione che deriva certamente dal sistema precedente”
> Bellinazzo aggiunge che il closing verrà effettuato dopo l'estate e che il consorzio cinese provvederà subito a un aumento di capitale di circa 100 milioni, per poi investirne successivamente altri. I Cinesi dopo la firma dovranno uscire allo scoperto.*


.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Luglio 2016)

Sono realista, giornate come questa voi le vivete a cicli continui e ripetitivi ogni sessione di mercato da qualche anno


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> Su alcune precisazioni dei giornalisti riguardo il fatto di cedere ai comunisti: “ma non c’e’ piu’ il comunismo di allora. *Ormai quello cinese è diventato un sistema capitalistico, con la corruzione che deriva certamente dal sistema precedente*”



Scusate l'off topic, ma quando ce vò ce vò,
quindi la corruzione sarebbe un'eredità del comunismo e paesi come l'Italia da sempre capitalisti ne sono immuni?

ahh Silvione, Silvione


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Luglio 2016)

Sarò sincero: mi sono un po' commosso prima quando ho letto la notizia.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I miei complimenti! non pensavo fosse possibile trovare negatività anche in una giornata come questa



Ci sono infiltrati da fogna fans, capiscili. Stanno rosicando abbestia.


----------



## Black (5 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] sei tu che hai twittato l'articolo di _Business China : news for investors in China ~ Understanding Investment Opportunities in China_?
> Confermerebbero Robin Li, un alto funzionario di Evergrande e Xiangjian (fondatore del gruppo Midea di Elettrodomestici)...aggiungendo anche che Robin Li starebbe per comprare anche una squadra di calcio australiana e avrebbe fatto un'offerta NBA per i Minnesota Timberwolves...
> 
> Ma...cito la traduzione italiana* "L'acquisto del Milan, che potrebbe essere annunciato questa settimana, rappresenterebbe il più grande e più alto profilo d'affare fino ad oggi per una squadra sportiva occidentale da parte di un acquirente cinese."*



bè importante quest'ultima precisazione.... *il più grande *... perché l'inde non la considerano neppure


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ci sono infiltrati da fogna fans, capiscili. Stanno rosicando abbestia.



Fai i nomi su , visto che lanci accuse . Se getti il sasso non puoi nascondere la mano .


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Fai i nomi su , visto che lanci accuse . Se getti il sasso non puoi nascondere la mano .



Come mai ti senti chiamato in causa?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Fai i nomi su , visto che lanci accuse . Se getti il sasso non puoi nascondere la mano .


Ma basta litigareeee!! Facciamo festaaaaa, abbracciamoci forte e vogliamoci tanto bene perché oggi abbiamo vinto tutti. Cit: Caressa. Ahahahah daiiiii


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.
> 
> ...



I cinesi non esistono e non esisteranno manco si dovesse spendere oltre 200 mln annui. Suvvia.....


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ci sono infiltrati da fogna fans, capiscili. Stanno rosicando abbestia.



Gli unici Fogna fans che conosco sono i fan di Fognini. Tu mi conosci? No? E allora stai zitto che avrai anche la metà dei miei anni, sarai mica uno di quelli che si sarà bagnato l'anno scorso con Bee e i 200 milioni e l'anno ancora prima con Ibra ad agosto ecc ecc....gioite gioite! Io ho i piedi per terra


----------



## dyablo65 (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Fai i nomi su , visto che lanci accuse . Se getti il sasso non puoi nascondere la mano .



i corvi li becchiamo subito non ti preoccupare.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Gli unici Fogna fans che conosco sono i fan di Fognini. Tu mi conosci? No? E allora stai zitto che avrai anche la metà dei miei anni, sarai mica uno di quelli che si sarà bagnato l'anno scorso con Bee e i 200 milioni e l'anno ancora prima con Ibra ad agosto ecc ecc....gioite gioite!



Troll


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2016)

*Tornate on topic.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Luglio 2016)

Comunque è davvero una giornata storica


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Come mai ti senti chiamato in causa?



Non sono io che lancio accuse senza fare nomi . Se le lanci devi fare nomi .
E non sono io a avere ossessioni per Troll o Fake Interisti 
Se solo tu mi leggessi quando scrivo capiresti che intendo . E che cosa ho promesso a trattativa fatta


----------



## de sica (5 Luglio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Gli unici Fogna fans che conosco sono i fan di Fognini. Tu mi conosci? No? E allora stai zitto che avrai anche la metà dei miei anni, sarai mica uno di quelli che si sarà bagnato l'anno scorso con Bee e i 200 milioni e l'anno ancora prima con Ibra ad agosto ecc ecc....gioite gioite! Io ho i piedi per terra



Capisco che ognuno possa avere la propria opinione, però oggi non credo sia il caso fare la classica crociata anticinese. Qui non c'è un premio per chi alla fine avrà ragione. Mettetevelo in TESTA!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.
> 
> ...



Ho aggiunto il link del video. Purtroppo non sta affatto bene. Questo credo sia il suo ultimo grande gesto da imprenditore/presidente, prima di salutarci tra qualche tempo. 

Grazie Silvio, grazie di tutto.


----------



## enrico100 (5 Luglio 2016)

*


danykz ha scritto:



Mi sento poco bene ragazzi miei, vi amo!! Vi ho sempre detto che ormai era FATTA, in pochi mi hanno creduto e adesso eccovi la risposta!! Sono stato tra i più ottimisti del forum e quando molti di voi erano negativi ho provato a reggervi sulle mie spalle e darvi forza! FORZA MILAN!

Clicca per allargare...




enrico100 ha scritto:



Riporto altri virgolettati interessanti, sempre raccolti fuori dal San Raffaele e con degli approfondimenti di Bellinazzo:

Clicca per allargare...




Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:



Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".

Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.


Aggiornamento

Berlusconi: “Io ho rinunciato a qualunque pretesa di prezzo, ho accettato quello che mi è stato proposto, che non tiene nemmeno conto del valore del brand. Ho però preteso che ci sia l’impegno per i nuovi acquirenti, che sono un gruppo di importanti società cinesi alcune a partecipazione statale, di versare nel Milan almeno 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi due anni. Voglio consegnare il Milan a chi sia disposto a investire nel Milan per farlo ritornare ad essere protagonista in Italia e nel mondo”
Su alcune precisazioni dei giornalisti riguardo il fatto di cedere ai comunisti: “ma non c’e’ piu’ il comunismo di allora. Ormai quello cinese è diventato un sistema capitalistico, con la corruzione che deriva certamente dal sistema precedente”
Bellinazzo aggiunge che il closing verrà effettuato dopo l'estate e che il consorzio cinese provvederà subito a un aumento di capitale di circa 100 milioni, per poi investirne successivamente altri. I Cinesi dopo la firma dovranno uscire allo scoperto.

Video (fate copia incolla nel vostro browser): sportmediaset.mediaset.it/video/calcio/milan/-lascio-il-milan-ai-cinesi-_78862-2016.shtml

Clicca per allargare...

*.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2016)

Fortuna che c'è quell'opzione utilissima per ignorare certi utenti.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Non sono io che lancio accuse senza fare nomi . Se le lanci devi fare nomi .
> E non sono io a avere ossessioni per Troll o Fake Interisti
> Se solo tu mi leggessi quando scrivo capiresti che intendo . E che cosa ho promesso a trattativa fatta



Senza bisogno di scaldarsi tanto, dubito fortemente parlasse di te


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sarò sincero: mi sono un po' commosso prima quando ho letto la notizia.



Pure io...questo fa capire quanto eravamo esasperati


----------



## danykz (5 Luglio 2016)

davidgoffin ha scritto:


> gli unici fogna fans che conosco sono i fan di fognini. Tu mi conosci? No? E allora stai zitto che avrai anche la metà dei miei anni, sarai mica uno di quelli che si sarà bagnato l'anno scorso con bee e i 200 milioni e l'anno ancora prima con ibra ad agosto ecc ecc....gioite gioite! Io ho i piedi per terra



troll!! Un vero tifoso milanista , dovrebbe essere al 7° cielo!!


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma basta litigareeee!! Facciamo festaaaaa, abbracciamoci forte e vogliamoci tanto bene perché oggi abbiamo vinto tutti. Cit: Caressa. Ahahahah daiiiii



Io non mi fido fino alla firme . Voglio sicurezza . Poi se questo basta per etichettarmi come Troll , liberi di pensarlo . 
Io la promessa la tengo in caldo per settimana prossima


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Luglio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Gli unici Fogna fans che conosco sono i fan di Fognini. Tu mi conosci? No? E allora stai zitto che avrai anche la metà dei miei anni, sarai mica uno di quelli che si sarà bagnato l'anno scorso con Bee e i 200 milioni e l'anno ancora prima con Ibra ad agosto ecc ecc....gioite gioite! Io ho i piedi per terra


La reazione mi sembra un tantino esagerata.. Non c'è bisogno di litigarsi e fare polemiche in un questo giorno che dovrebbe essere finalmente storico per noi tutti..


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ho aggiunto il link del video. Purtroppo non sta affatto bene. Questo credo sia il suo ultimo grande gesto da imprenditore/presidente, prima di salutarci tra qualche tempo.
> 
> Grazie Silvio, grazie di tutto.



Confermo che anche io l'ho visto mooooolto diverso,una operazione simile alla sua età è pericolosissima,il post operatorio non sarà facile e sarà anche lento...anche secondo me nn sta bene affatto


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Troll


Donk!


*@de sica *
Non sono anticinese anche se non mi piacciono, non ci credo, non li voglio ma basta vedere cosa hanno combinato. Piuttosto non credo più a Babbo Natale come in tanti qui. Sono 2 anni che va avanti la tiritera almeno di dominio pubblico ma pare abbiate la memoria corta. Di solito le opinioni altrui si rispettano ma qua ci sono più ultras che tifosi


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ho aggiunto il link del video. Purtroppo non sta affatto bene. Questo credo sia il suo ultimo grande gesto da imprenditore/presidente, prima di salutarci tra qualche tempo.
> 
> Grazie Silvio, grazie di tutto.



Non nascondo che mi fa pure tenerezza come essere umano, lasciamo perdere la figura di Berlusconi, é un anziano che sta molto male, e si vede, mi dispiace molto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.
> 
> ...



*Ragazzi finiamola di attaccarci anche questi momenti, rispettiamo le opinioni altrui e commentiamo la notizia.*


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ottima notizia, ma continuo con la mia linea. Fino alla firma del closing(cioè la firma ufficiale sul contratto di vendita) non ci sarà nesusn DS, non ci sarà un euro dai cinesi ecc ecc...
> 
> Fino alla firma del closing, tutto sarà in mano a Galliani ed a Fininvest, quindi siccome il Milan oggi un DS ce l'ha (e si chiama Maiorino), non vedo perchè dovrebbe mandarlo via perchè chi ha "promesso" di acquistare, manterrà la promessa a settembre.
> 
> ...



bravo: sempre equilibrato


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

Comunque per tornare in Topic e in tema , la storia dei 400 Milioni non la sapeva proprio nessuno
Settimana prossima deve essere una giornata memorabile . Non si venga fuori con i se e i ma .
Preliminare firmato , uscita allo scoperto dei cinesi e via alla festa . E allora dopo ci divertiamo .
Ma si deve chiudere assolutamente . Il mercato non aspetta .


----------



## Butcher (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.
> 
> ...




Molto bene. 
Berlusconi si sta avvicinando al viale del tramonto e ha capito di dover porre fine a questa tortura.
Ora speriamo che i soldi vengano investiti bene.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ho aggiunto il link del video. Purtroppo non sta affatto bene. Questo credo sia il suo ultimo grande gesto da imprenditore/presidente, prima di salutarci tra qualche tempo.
> 
> Grazie Silvio, grazie di tutto.



Considerando età ed intervento subito mi ha sorpreso invece. Lo facevo più inciucchito


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> La vera grossa notizia è che i cinesi dovranno uscire fuori . Bene , nonostante molti affermino il contrario , che ci sia trasparenza .
> Ma io voglio solo due parole per essere sicuro
> 
> ANNUNCIO UFFICIALE



I miei complimenti! non pensavo fosse possibile trovare negatività anche in una giornata come questa (cit. Trumpusconi)


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sono realista, giornate come questa voi le vivete a cicli continui e ripetitivi ogni sessione di mercato da qualche anno



mmm.... "le vivete".... mmmm .......


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> I miei complimenti! non pensavo fosse possibile trovare negatività anche in una giornata come questa (cit. Trumpusconi)



Il realismo è cosa ben diversa dal pessimismo .


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Luglio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Considerando età ed intervento subito mi ha sorpreso invece. Lo facevo più inciucchito



operazioni del genere segnano molto!


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Gli unici Fogna fans che conosco sono i fan di Fognini. Tu mi conosci? No? E allora stai zitto che avrai anche la metà dei miei anni, sarai mica uno di quelli che si sarà bagnato l'anno scorso con Bee e i 200 milioni e l'anno ancora prima con Ibra ad agosto ecc ecc....gioite gioite! Io ho i piedi per terra


 [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] Non ti curar di lor, ma guarda e passa...


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> I miei complimenti! non pensavo fosse possibile trovare negatività anche in una giornata come questa (cit. Trumpusconi)



Beh l'ufficialità è doveroso pretenderla, sul fatto che debbano mostrarsi invece a me personalmente non interessa affatto, possono essere anche Pluto paperino e topolino ma se ci riportano in alto poco mi importa, intanto comunque fino al closing il rappresentante del.gruppo sarà Galatioto da quanto mi par di aver capito, quindi una figura con una certa importanza e serietà


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2016)

Ma non ce la fate proprio a commentare la notizia ?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Donk!
> 
> 
> *@de sica *
> Non sono anticinese anche se non mi piacciono, non ci credo, non li voglio ma basta vedere cosa hanno combinato. Piuttosto non credo più a Babbo Natale come in tanti qui. Sono 2 anni che va avanti la tiritera almeno di dominio pubblico ma pare abbiate la memoria corta. Di solito le opinioni altrui si rispettano ma qua ci sono più ultras che tifosi


Il fatto che il presidente del Milan abbia praticamente annunciato di aver venduto, e che uno degli uomini di questa nuova dirigenza partecipi attivamente insieme a Galliani nei vari incontri e trattative, mi sembra che siano dati più che sufficienti per affermare che non si tratti della solita tiritera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Facciamo qulche punto importante : 

*- Ho venduto ha detto quindi è già tutto fatto 
- ALMENO 400 milioni in 2 anni sono una cifra mostruosa ( potrebbero essere di più ) 
- L'ho visto malissimo , a fatica riesce a stare in piedi 
*
Se e ripeto se dovessero avverarsi da subito tutto quello che ha detto potremmo dire che ha compiuto un vero e proprio miracolo . 

Aspettiamo , oramai vista l'ufficiosità della cosa mi aspetto un conference dove spiegano e ci svelano tutti i nomi . 

Ps : PARTECIPAZIONE STATALE :vengo : 

ragazzi io vi voglio bene , abbiamo sofferto tanto ma è arrivato il momento di tornare a prenderci quello che ci aspetta di diritto . 

I Re sono tornati e da domani non voglio più sentir parlare di stipendi e costi dei giocatori , quello a noi tifosi NON DEVE INTERESSARE .


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo due cose: sembra che ora ci siamo davvero ma per la sicurezza assoluta voglio leggere i nomi dei cinesi che fanno parte della cordata.
> 
> L'altra, serve necessariamente un DS. Perchè 400 milioni di euro nelle mani del condor rischiano di essere completamente polverizzati.



Completamente d'accordo.

Comunque temo che i primi 100 ml siano quelli che vanno per la ricapitalizzazione


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che il presidente del Milan abbia praticamente annunciato di aver venduto, e che uno degli uomini di questa nuova dirigenza partecipi attivamente insieme a Galliani nei vari incontri e trattative, mi sembra che siano dati più che sufficienti per affermare che non si tratti della solita tiritera.



Ma infatti gli unici dubbi (che sono quelli che ho da parecchio) sono relativi alla gestione sportiva. Purtroppo sembra che dovremo piangere ancora un po'.


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Beh l'ufficialità è doveroso pretenderla, sul fatto che debbano mostrarsi invece a me personalmente non interessa affatto, possono essere anche Pluto paperino e topolino ma se ci riportano in alto poco mi importa, intanto comunque fino al closing il rappresentante del.gruppo sarà Galatioto da quanto mi par di aver capito, quindi una figura con una certa importanza e serietà



Commentavo il fatto che Corriere Della Sera e 24 ore hanno scritto che i cinesi verranno fuori una volta firmato il preliminare
A me interessa meno di zero , avrei preferito la garanzia del solido penale da pagare . Ma mi accontento


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Facciamo qulche punto importante :
> 
> *- Ho venduto ha detto quindi è già tutto fatto
> - ALMENO 400 milioni in 2 anni sono una cifra mostruosa ( potrebbero essere di più )
> ...



Ci vorrà un po di tempo x tornare a fregarcene di prezzi e stipendi però... ormai ci siamo.abituati, é un po come perdere il.vizio di fumare


----------



## anakyn101 (5 Luglio 2016)

Questa e' la notizia che aspettavamo da tanto tempo. Dobbiamo ripartire da qui' sapendo che non sara' facile ma giorno dopo giorno costruire qualcosa di bello e forte. I risultati arriveranno, l'importante e cominciare! Forza Milan


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti gli unici dubbi (che sono quelli che ho da parecchio) sono relativi alla gestione sportiva. Purtroppo sembra che dovremo piangere ancora un po'.



Ci vorrà tempo, a mio parere non poco.
E molta pazienza per noi tifosi...
A breve nuove litigate online! (per i Mod: preparate nuove bacchette, quelle vecchie sono consunte!)


----------



## Aragorn (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.
> 
> ...



Da quando ho smesso di essere ottimista le cose sono notevolmente migliorate (che portassi sfiga ?). Comunque per il bene di tutti, nel dubbio, continuerò su questa via fino alle firme


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Commentavo il fatto che Corriere Della Sera e 24 ore hanno scritto che i cinesi verranno fuori una volta firmato il preliminare
> A me interessa meno di zero , avrei preferito la garanzia del solido penale da pagare . Ma mi accontento



Io penso solo dopo il.closing, ma non è detto che non si vedano già prima


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che il presidente del Milan abbia praticamente annunciato di aver venduto, e che uno degli uomini di questa nuova dirigenza partecipi attivamente insieme a Galliani nei vari incontri e trattative, mi sembra che siano dati più che sufficienti per affermare che non si tratti della solita tiritera.



Perdonami , ma di Berlusconi storicamente c'è sempre poco da fidarsi , nel bene e nel male . Parlo di ambito calcistico 
Ricordi quando disse che Nesta non si prendeva e poi è arrivato ? E le cessio i di bra e Thiago ?
Qua siamo su piani differenti ma perdona la mia prudenza .


----------



## Milanforever63 (5 Luglio 2016)

*Godooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!*



abbracciamoci tutti fratelli di fede !!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Perdonami , ma di Berlusconi storicamente c'è sempre poco da fidarsi , nel bene e nel male . Parlo di ambito calcistico
> Ricordi quando disse che Nesta non si prendeva e poi è arrivato ? E le cessio i di bra e Thiago ?
> Qua siamo su piani differenti ma perdona la mia prudenza .



Questa volta è diverso. Nel video mi fa quasi tenerezza, non credo abbia la forza per lottare e imporsi su fininvest , i figli , i tifosi e tenere il Milan. Ormai è fatta , dobbiamo solo aspettare si palesino questi cinesi.


----------



## anakyn101 (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> *Godooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> abbracciamoci tutti fratelli di fede !!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Perdonami , ma di Berlusconi storicamente c'è sempre poco da fidarsi , nel bene e nel male . Parlo di ambito calcistico
> Ricordi quando disse che Nesta non si prendeva e poi è arrivato ? E le cessio i di bra e Thiago ?
> Qua siamo su piani differenti ma perdona la mia prudenza .


Capisco le tue perplessità, però il fatto che Gancikoff sia stato visto insieme a Galliani e che partecipi in maniera importante come esponente di questa nuova cordata fa ben sperare.
Io ho scelto la via dell'ottimismo quest'estate, e direi che per questa giornata ci sia la possibilità di avere un briciolo di speranza in più. 
C'è sempre tempo per dire che i cinesi non esistono o che sia tutta una montatura.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Questa volta è diverso. Nel video mi fa quasi tenerezza, non credo abbia la forza per lottare e imporsi su fininvest , i figli , i tifosi e tenere il Milan. Ormai è fatta , dobbiamo solo aspettare si palesino questi cinesi.



Effettivamente non aveva proprio la solita strafottenza e megalomania, come ha detto [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] probabilmente sarà l'ultimo gesto dell'imprenditore Silvio Berlusconi


----------



## Il Genio (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E adesso su tutti sul carro , vi aspetto .



Per me nessun problema, guido io


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Capisco le tue perplessità, però il fatto che Gancikoff sia stato visto insieme a Galliani e che partecipi in maniera importante come esponente di questa nuova cordata fa ben sperare.
> Io ho scelto la via dell'ottimismo quest'estate, e direi che per questa giornata ci sia la possibilità di avere un briciolo di speranza in più.
> 
> C'è sempre tempo per dire che i cinesi non esistono o che sia tutta una montatura.


Mai sostenuto sia tutta una montatura ma semmai che a oggi di fatti concreti (suila trattativa ) ce ne sono stati pochini , esclusi chiaramente gli incontri , in riferimento a Campopiano anche . Diverso il discorso sulla squadra con Lapadula e Montella che sono le certezze reali finora . E i rinvii per la salute di Berlusconi ( realmente malato e in grave difficoltà , come si è visto oggi ) hanno sicuramente fatto arrabbiare e scaldare gli animi .
Settimana prossima non si scappa . Teniamoci tutti pronti .


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ho aggiunto il link del video. Purtroppo non sta affatto bene. Questo credo sia il suo ultimo grande gesto da imprenditore/presidente, prima di salutarci tra qualche tempo.
> 
> Grazie Silvio, grazie di tutto.



Complimenti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Ho visto il video...lo vedo veramente preso male...moooolto debole e con un tono quasi rassegnato...credo non abbia più le forze...deve ritirarsi e godersi la vecchiaia


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Per me nessun problema, guido io



vieni vieni qui al mio fianco


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video...lo vedo veramente preso male...moooolto debole e con un tono quasi rassegnato...credo non abbia più le forze...deve ritirarsi e godersi la vecchiaia



Abbiamo sempre detto che ci saremmo liberati di lui solo grazie alla natura e così è stato . 10 anni fa nella medesima situazione avrebbe morso i muri pur di non uscire da vecchio perdente . 

Oggi non ha più le forze e finalmente possiamo dirlo : LIBERI . Poi possiamo parlare di Galliani , Gangicoso e tutto quello che volete ma il dado è tratto e il numero uscito è quello della liberazione dal oppressione .


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Questa volta è diverso. Nel video mi fa quasi tenerezza, non credo abbia la forza per lottare e imporsi su fininvest , i figli , i tifosi e tenere il Milan. Ormai è fatta , dobbiamo solo aspettare si palesino questi cinesi.



Ma quello si , che stia male è palese dai . Su quello non ho mai detto nulla . Ha 80 anni .
Però mi tengo sempre prudente . E aspetto quello che aspetti tu .


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Luglio 2016)

Mamma mia che rosik a Sky!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAH


----------



## fra29 (5 Luglio 2016)

Ma non ho capito.. Resta quanto detto da Campopiano sul low profile fino al closing oppure possiamo,sperare in un buon mercato subito dopo la firma del preliminare?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito.. Resta quanto detto da Campopiano sul low profile fino al closing oppure possiamo,sperare in un buon mercato subito dopo la firma del preliminare?



Finchè c'è Galliani in bella mostra secondo me sarà low profile.
Ma un passo alla volta, questo è comunque un giorno storico ed è stato posizionato un bel mattone.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito.. Resta quanto detto da Campopiano sul low profile fino al closing oppure possiamo,sperare in un buon mercato subito dopo la firma del preliminare?



Io a intuito direi che possiamo sperare...ovviamente no James Rodriguez aguero e gente così...non facciamo nemmeno l'europa..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che rosik a Sky!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAH



che dicono?


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito.. Resta quanto detto da Campopiano sul low profile fino al closing oppure possiamo,sperare in un buon mercato subito dopo la firma del preliminare?



Vediamo che dice lui . Sicuramente qualcuno glielo chiederà sui social


----------



## unbreakable (5 Luglio 2016)

dobbiamo tornare dove ci compete : a competere per scudetti e Champions League. .
Non mi interessa chi ci guida ma esigo giocatori che diano il 300% per la maglia..sono letteralmente stufo di arrivare 7-8-10..
Rivoglio rivaleggiare con le altre grandi europee come da sempre..ringrazio Berlusconi per tanti anni di trionfi ma ha capito che e' giusto cedere e auguro di vedere con i nuovi proprietari la stessa fame di vittorie che aveva berlusconi..
Forza vecchio cuore rossonero torna a gioire per nuovi trionfi!


----------



## 666psycho (5 Luglio 2016)

bene! ma festeggerò solo quando sarà ufficiale!


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> che dicono?



C'è Sconcerti che minimizza in tutti i modi la notizia ('200 milioni non tanti' XD).. è imbarazzante!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> C'è Sconcerti che minimizza in tutti i modi la notizia ('200 milioni non tanti' XD).. è imbarazzante!!!



Sto ascoltando...quel leso di Sconcerti...non saprà nemmeno in che anno siamo...


----------



## Edric (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Facciamo qulche punto importante :
> 
> *- Ho venduto ha detto quindi è già tutto fatto
> - ALMENO 400 milioni in 2 anni sono una cifra mostruosa ( potrebbero essere di più )
> ...



Concordo pienamente... ora... ci vorrà il suo tempo senza dubbio ma è arrivato il momento di tornare ad essere *IL* Milan. 

Basta coi piagnistei a tutti i costi ad ogni notizia che ci riguarda (che non significa, ovviamente, smettere di criticare *quando serve*), basta con il pessimismo incontrollato, spesso a prescindere dai fatti reali, basta preoccuparsi di come spendono i soldi.

Conteranno i risultati che il club sarà in grado di raggiungere e che questi siano *degni della storia del Milan*.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.
> 
> ...



Cioè questo esce dall'ospedale e ci fa prendere un colpo a noi tifosi  a parte le battute mi sa che a questo giro ci siamo proprio speriamo.


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> dobbiamo tornare dove ci compete : a competere per scudetti e Champions League. .
> Non mi interessa chi ci guida ma esigo giocatori che diano il 300% per la maglia..sono letteralmente stufo di arrivare 7-8-10..
> Rivoglio rivaleggiare con le altre grandi europee come da sempre..ringrazio Berlusconi per tanti anni di trionfi ma ha capito che e' giusto cedere e auguro di vedere con i nuovi proprietari la stessa fame di vittorie che aveva berlusconi..
> Forza vecchio cuore rossonero torna a gioire per nuovi trionfi!



Punto perfetto
Altro che rimanere fuori dalla coppe per un anno e aspettare la stagioen 2017-2018 . Qua si deve allestire almeno una squadra da terzo posto , come primo anno va più che bene . Poi il resto verrà da se . La Champions è fondamentale . Io non disdegnerei fare un anno la El con una squadra seria , ma quello è un parere personale


----------



## Roger84 (5 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ruiu, voglio la faccia di Ruiu.



Quanto vorrei trovarmelo qui avanti a me e ruttagli su quel muso!!!!
Che gufo malefico!!! Ha gettato sterco per anni sulla nostra società gufando in una maniera eclatante neanche fosse interista!!!! Piano piano tutta questa immondizia verrà spazzata via!!!!!!!!


Non sono felice, di più!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ora avanti con gli acquisti: Pjaca, Paredes ecc ecc ecc ecc


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi vi prego guardate Sky ahahahaha .. sono distrutti


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vi prego guardate Sky ahahahaha .. sono distrutti



Prima quando hanno fatto il servizio sulle vittorie del trentennio Berlusconiano sembrava che stessero leggendo un annuncio mortuario.


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vi prego guardate Sky ahahahaha .. sono distrutti



Sky ci guadagna con noi e Inter competitive perchè portiamo più tifosi e soldi per la CL qualora un giorno la riprendessero , rispetto a Roma e Napoli . Per non parlare di Mediaset che la trasmette .
Un conto è il tifo , un altro l'aspetto economico


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Luglio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Quanto vorrei trovarmelo qui avanti a me e ruttagli su quel muso!!!!
> Che gufo malefico!!! Ha gettato sterco per anni sulla nostra società gufando in una maniera eclatante neanche fosse interista!!!! Piano piano tutta questa immondizia verrà spazzata via!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ruiu sarà dsiperato, senza la società che gli passa qualche notizia è un uomo finito.


----------



## Edric (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Sky ci guadagna con noi e Inter competitive perchè portiamo più tifosi e soldi per la CL qualora un giorno la riprendessero , rispetto a Roma e Napoli . Per non parlare di Mediaset che la trasmette .
> Un conto è il tifo , un altro l'aspetto economico



Non sottovalutare anche gli aspetti extracalcistici cmq.


----------



## DannySa (5 Luglio 2016)

Sìììììììì finalmente, non mi aspettavo già un annuncio ufficiale ad una settimanina (+ o -) dalla firma del preliminare, è praticamente fatta.
Forse qualcuno si ricorderà di quanto dissi qualche mese fa (poco prima che Silvio facesse il giro delle tv e delle radio) riguardo al favore che ci stava facendo indirettamente, mi spiego meglio, Berlusconi per la prima volta da 12-13 anni ha avuto delle pretese forti per un tema che riguardasse il Milan, un tempo queste pretese erano forti e riguardavano i risultati e il gioco.
Ha chiesto e preteso che i cinesi dessero garanzie riguardo gli investimenti nel breve-medio termine (quindi 3 annetti, fin quando rimarrà come figura onoraria), questo chiedere garanzie (anche se qualcuno pensava volesse tirare sul prezzo) faceva CHIARAMENTE il nostro gioco.
Comunque, ci si è spinti fino a qui, ora ho la curiosità folle di sapere come sarà il nuovo organigramma rossonero, chi farà parte della cordata (cioè chi ci metterà anche la faccia) e chi magari ci sarà solo dentro indirettamente... tanto ormai è assodato che il Milan a breve sarà di proprietà dello STATO cinese.
Mi aspetto qualche colpo di mercato prima del 12, bisogna battere il ferro finché è caldo anche per mandare un segnale forte alle rivali.


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

Scusate ma non potevo non metterla


----------



## arcanum (5 Luglio 2016)

Sto godendo...finalmente solo oggi sto vedendo un puntino di luce in fondo al baratro nero degli ultimi anni.
Finchè vedrò assolutamente la luce ce ne vorrà di tempo però questo è finalmente un inizio promettente, non è assolutamente un punto di arrivo. 
Ci sono questioni ancora fondamentali, ben più importanti di ciò che interessa a molti di voi, ossia il calciomercato di questa estate (che per me non sarà stellare)....bisognerà vedere l'asset societario immediato, l'asset societario nei prossimi 2-3 anni, la questione stadio e la presidenza come verrà gestita. 

Incrociamo le dita intanto e abbandoniamo questo atteggiamento polemico su tutto e tutti che si è sviluppato negli ultimi anni bui.

ps: non sono affatto un estimatore di B. però vederlo in quelle condizioni non mi ha fatto assolutamente piacere.


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Luglio 2016)

Independence Day


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.
> 
> ...



*Alle ore 15:20 Campopiano sarà in diretta su Radio Sportiva. Probabilmente fornirà le ultime info sulla trattativa.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

oggi è il giorno JOYGLORIOSO gente . Uscite sui balconi e ballate fino a svenire , da oggi cambia tutto .


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> oggi è il giorno JOYGLORIOSO gente . Uscite sui balconi e ballate fino a svenire , da oggi cambia tutto .



HAHAHAHAH idolo!!


----------



## ps18ps (5 Luglio 2016)

oggi è un gran giorno, FINALMENTE LA FINE DEL DUO MALEFICO SI AVVICINA. adesso aspettiamo la firma sul preliminare ed inseguito l'insediamento dei cinesi in modo da giudicarli. Ritengo comunque che questa sessione di mercato sarà transitoria senza grandissimi colpi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vi prego guardate Skyjuve ahahahaha .. sono distrutti



fixed


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alle ore 15:20 Campopiano sarà in diretta su Radio Sportiva. Probabilmente fornirà le ultime info sulla trattativa.*



Chi, quello che non ne ha azzeccata una?


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alle ore 15:20 Campopiano sarà in diretta su Radio Sportiva. Probabilmente fornirà le ultime info sulla trattativa.*



Fiero di aver fatto il mio dovere da tifoso : credere e sperare, sempre.


Detto questo il vecchio sta a pezzi, presto riposerà per sempre, glielo auguro, ormai qui per lui è una sofferenza.


----------



## DannySa (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alle ore 15:20 Campopiano sarà in diretta su Radio Sportiva. Probabilmente fornirà le ultime info sulla trattativa.*



Grazie di esistere Slowfield.
Se non ci fosse stato lui ci saremmo squagliati come yogurt (alla banana) sotto il sole.


----------



## Milanista 87 (5 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Chi, quello che non ne ha azzeccata una?



Non si è ancora verificato niente di ciò che ha detto . Mica è una balla . Poi gli farò i complimenti , ma solo a fatti avvenuti .
E ora voglio sentire che dice sulla questione 400 milioni di Euro , dopo che aveva detto che si sarebbe cominciato a spendere da gennaio . Interessante perchè eventualmente cambiano parecchie cose


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Grazie di esistere Slowfield.
> Se non ci fosse stato lui ci saremmo squagliati come yogurt (alla banana) sotto il sole.


Haha Slowfield suona bene.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Chi, quello che non ne ha azzeccata una?



Proprio quello


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (5 Luglio 2016)

Rimango in silenzio finché non vedo le firme. 

Complimenti a chi ci ha sempre creduto, la diffidenza è un mio modo di essere e non mi farò intortare di nuovo.

San Tommaso _state of mind_


----------



## DannySa (5 Luglio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Rimango in silenzio finché non vedo le firme.
> *
> Complimenti a chi ci ha sempre creduto*, la diffidenza è un mio modo di essere e non mi farò intortare di nuovo.
> 
> San Tommaso _state of mind_



Eccoci.


----------



## ps18ps (5 Luglio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Rimango in silenzio finché non vedo le firme.
> 
> Complimenti a chi ci ha sempre creduto, la diffidenza è un mio modo di essere e non mi farò intortare di nuovo.
> 
> San Tommaso _state of mind_



bhe ormai si può dire che il milan sia venduto. un'altro è credere a tutto quello che ha detto oggi.


----------



## MasterGorgo (5 Luglio 2016)

id5


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> oggi è il giorno JOYGLORIOSO gente . Uscite sui balconi e ballate fino a svenire , da oggi cambia tutto .



Questo è l'ombelico del mondo

E' qui che nasce l'energia

Centro nevralgico del nuovo mondo

Da qui che parte ogni nuova via

Dalle province del grande impero,

Sento una voce che si sta alzando

Questo è l'ombelico del mondo

E noi stiamo già ballando


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Non si è ancora verificato niente di ciò che ha detto . Mica è una balla . Poi gli farò i complimenti , ma solo a fatti avvenuti .
> E ora voglio sentire che dice sulla questione 400 milioni di Euro , dopo che aveva detto che si sarebbe cominciato a spendere da gennaio . Interessante perchè eventualmente cambiano parecchie cose



Voglio sbilanciarmi (e non è da me... si vede che sono vittima di sbronza da euforia!): i 400 milioni (da dimostrare e vedere) si cominceranno a spendere da gennaio. Ora Fininvest (come detto da molti) comincerà ad anticipare e al closing i nuovi proprietari spenderanno la differenza (se avanza qualcosa, anche minima, mi propongo all'incasso  )


----------



## Casnop (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.
> 
> ...


Come ha detto il nostro amministratore, la notizia comunicata oggi era nell'aria da almeno una decina di anni. Voglio pensare che l'origine sia nello schifo che tutti noi tifosi rossoneri, da Berlusconi all'ultimo che sono io, abbiamo provato in quell'estate del 2006, tra un'Italia che vinceva il Mondiale ed un'altra che scopriva l'altra metà della Luna, quella oscura di Moggi, Giraudo, Pairetto, Bergamo, l'idea che a nulla valevano gli sforzi di investire per competere, se la competizione era segnata in partenza da un sistema arbitrale a dir poco corrotto. Lì Berlusconi si è fermato, consapevole come era che gli impegni che si stavano profondendo avrebbero solo reso più amaro il sapore di uno sport ormai venduto alle esigenze criminali del business. Voglio pensare che, al profondo, questa idea malsana di sport lo abbia condizionato sino al punto di togliere il piede dall'acceleratore, smettere di sognare di portare 85.000 tifosi italiani in uno stadio straniero, di comprare Palloni d'Oro per tenerli in panchina, di cercare la sfida tecnica, estetica e morale nuova ed avvincente, di misurarsi con il mondo per batterlo. E sono venuti gli ultimi dieci anni, il budget, il ranking, se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno, la poltrona presidenziale di San Siro quasi sempre vuota, Milanello lontana dal cuore e dai pensieri. Non avremmo voluto vederli, questi anni, penso che Berlusconi abbia dimenticato, da grande imprenditore, il principale dovere di chi fa impresa, ovvero la sua responsabilità sociale, la consapevolezza, cioè, dell'effetto che la propria azione, il proprio rischio economico e finanziario produce sugli altri, l'influenza che esercita sulle loro vite. Nel caso del calcio, le attese, speranze, illusioni dei tifosi, che nella squadra del cuore trovano le ali che il famoso gabbiano di Gaber avrebbe voluto aprire per volare. Rimprovero a Berlusconi di aver ad un dato momento ignorato, non percepito che il Milan è dei suoi tifosi, che meritano rispetto e chiarezza, coinvolgimento, passione, ma soprattutto verità, senza sentirsi dire che esso appartiene a chi mette i soldi, e che per ciò stesso pretenderebbe di aver diritto di vita e di morte sul cuore delle persone. Ma oggi è solo il tempo della gratitudine a Silvio, per aver avuto la lucidità, serenità e consapevolezza della scelta, per averla fatta a ragione veduta, e per aver preteso il meglio, nel suo giudizio, per il futuro del club. Avremo tempo e modo di vigilare sui primi tempi e mosse del consorzio cinese, ma a loro raccomandiamo una cosa: di imparare davvero la storia del nostro club, che è piena di pagine di grande bellezza e fair play, di apertura all'Europa ed al mondo, di lealtà contro la corruzione ed i soprusi degli altri. E di farne l'oggetto di una irresistibile voglia di fare e di vincere, di essere sempre i migliori nel rispetto degli avversari, e di uscire dal campo sempre con l'ammirazione ed il rispetto di tutti. Chi ci sta lasciando, al suo meglio, ha insegnato a noi questo, e ci ha fatto sentire orgogliosi di essere tifosi rossoneri. Forza Milan!


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questo è l'ombelico del mondo
> 
> E' qui che nasce l'energia
> 
> ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Come ha detto il nostro amministratore, la notizia comunicata oggi era nell'aria da almeno una decina di anni. Voglio pensare che l'origine sia nello schifo che tutti noi tifosi rossoneri, da Berlusconi all'ultimo che sono io, abbiamo provato in quell'estate del 2006, tra un'Italia che vinceva il Mondiale ed un'altra che scopriva l'altra metà della Luna, quella oscura di Moggi, Giraudo, Pairetto, Bergamo, l'idea che a nulla valevano gli sforzi di investire per competere, se la competizione era segnata in partenza da un sistema arbitrale a dir poco corrotto. Lì Berlusconi si è fermato, consapevole come era che gli impegni che si stavano profondendo avrebbero solo reso più amaro il sapore di uno sport ormai venduto alle esigenze criminali del business. Voglio pensare che, al profondo, questa idea malsana di sport lo abbia condizionato sino al punto di togliere il piede dall'acceleratore, smettere di sognare di portare 85.000 tifosi italiani in uno stadio straniero, di comprare Palloni d'Oro per tenerli in panchina, di cercare la sfida tecnica, estetica e morale nuova ed avvincente, di misurarsi con il mondo per batterlo. E sono venuti gli ultimi dieci anni, il budget, il ranking, se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno, la poltrona presidenziale di San Siro quasi sempre vuota, Milanello lontana dal cuore e dai pensieri. Non avremmo voluto vederli, questi anni, penso che Berlusconi abbia dimenticato, da grande imprenditore, il principale dovere di chi fa impresa, ovvero la sua responsabilità sociale, la consapevolezza, cioè, dell'effetto che la propria azione, il proprio rischio economico e finanziario produce sugli altri, l'influenza che esercita sulle loro vite. Nel caso del calcio, le attese, speranze, illusioni dei tifosi, che nella squadra del cuore trovano le ali che il famoso gabbiano di Gaber avrebbe voluto aprire per volare. Rimprovero a Berlusconi di aver ad un dato momento ignorato, non percepito che il Milan è dei suoi tifosi, che meritano rispetto e chiarezza, coinvolgimento, passione, ma soprattutto verità, senza sentirsi dire che esso appartiene a chi mette i soldi, e che per ciò stesso pretenderebbe di aver diritto di vita e di morte sul cuore delle persone. Ma oggi è solo il tempo della gratitudine a Silvio, per aver avuto la lucidità, serenità e consapevolezza della scelta, per averla fatta a ragione veduta, e per aver preteso il meglio, nel suo giudizio, per il futuro del club. Avremo tempo e modo di vigilare sui primi tempi e mosse del consorzio cinese, ma a loro raccomandiamo una cosa: di imparare davvero la storia del nostro club, che è piena di pagine di grande bellezza e fair play, di apertura all'Europa ed al mondo, di lealtà contro la corruzione ed i soprusi degli altri. E di farne l'oggetto di una irresistibile voglia di fare e di vincere, di essere sempre i migliori nel rispetto degli avversari, e di uscire dal campo sempre con l'ammirazione ed il rispetto di tutti. Chi ci sta lasciando, al suo meglio, ha insegnato a noi questo, e ci ha fatto sentire orgogliosi di essere tifosi rossoneri. Forza Milan!



clap clap clap clap 

perfetto


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ruiu, voglio la faccia di Ruiu.



Qualcuno posti la reazione del cagnolino number one di Galliani


----------



## ps18ps (5 Luglio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Qualcuno posti la reazione del cagnolino number one di Galliani



speriamo che ci sia adesso a top 24


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2016)

evito di rispondere a certi commenti, accolgo l'ottimo consiglio di [MENTION=2626]Coripra[/MENTION]  nel frattempo un bel forza milan che non guasta mai!
Detto questo questi famosi 400 mln comprendono oltre al mercato, merchandising, ricapitalizzazione ecc? o solo mercato?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Luglio 2016)

un abbraccio fortissimo a tutti....a chi ci ha creduto da sempre....a chi ancora dubita....a chi come un boomerang cambiava idea ogni 3 secondi....chissene frega se uno è già sul carro o ci salirà solo dopo....oggi è un giorno storico per tutti noi e dobbiamo godercelo appieno xkè dopo anni vergognosi ce lo meritiamo alla grande  

ps : Campopiano presidente onorario....grazie a dio esistono ancora giornalisti seri come te...grazie veramente di tutto..


----------



## alcyppa (5 Luglio 2016)

Aspetto le firme del preliminare ma non sono mai stato così speranzoso come adesso.


Forse è finita l'era delle prese per i fondelli. Mamma mia quanto mi farebbe felice una società seria.


----------



## MasterGorgo (5 Luglio 2016)

Rivoglio anche Fossa e Brigate !!!!!!!!




Casnop ha scritto:


> Come ha detto il nostro amministratore, la notizia comunicata oggi era nell'aria da almeno una decina di anni. Voglio pensare che l'origine sia nello schifo che tutti noi tifosi rossoneri, da Berlusconi all'ultimo che sono io, abbiamo provato in quell'estate del 2006, tra un'Italia che vinceva il Mondiale ed un'altra che scopriva l'altra metà della Luna, quella oscura di Moggi, Giraudo, Pairetto, Bergamo, l'idea che a nulla valevano gli sforzi di investire per competere, se la competizione era segnata in partenza da un sistema arbitrale a dir poco corrotto. Lì Berlusconi si è fermato, consapevole come era che gli impegni che si stavano profondendo avrebbero solo reso più amaro il sapore di uno sport ormai venduto alle esigenze criminali del business. Voglio pensare che, al profondo, questa idea malsana di sport lo abbia condizionato sino al punto di togliere il piede dall'acceleratore, smettere di sognare di portare 85.000 tifosi italiani in uno stadio straniero, di comprare Palloni d'Oro per tenerli in panchina, di cercare la sfida tecnica, estetica e morale nuova ed avvincente, di misurarsi con il mondo per batterlo. E sono venuti gli ultimi dieci anni, il budget, il ranking, se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno, la poltrona presidenziale di San Siro quasi sempre vuota, Milanello lontana dal cuore e dai pensieri. Non avremmo voluto vederli, questi anni, penso che Berlusconi abbia dimenticato, da grande imprenditore, il principale dovere di chi fa impresa, ovvero la sua responsabilità sociale, la consapevolezza, cioè, dell'effetto che la propria azione, il proprio rischio economico e finanziario produce sugli altri, l'influenza che esercita sulle loro vite. Nel caso del calcio, le attese, speranze, illusioni dei tifosi, che nella squadra del cuore trovano le ali che il famoso gabbiano di Gaber avrebbe voluto aprire per volare. Rimprovero a Berlusconi di aver ad un dato momento ignorato, non percepito che il Milan è dei suoi tifosi, che meritano rispetto e chiarezza, coinvolgimento, passione, ma soprattutto verità, senza sentirsi dire che esso appartiene a chi mette i soldi, e che per ciò stesso pretenderebbe di aver diritto di vita e di morte sul cuore delle persone. Ma oggi è solo il tempo della gratitudine a Silvio, per aver avuto la lucidità, serenità e consapevolezza della scelta, per averla fatta a ragione veduta, e per aver preteso il meglio, nel suo giudizio, per il futuro del club. Avremo tempo e modo di vigilare sui primi tempi e mosse del consorzio cinese, ma a loro raccomandiamo una cosa: di imparare davvero la storia del nostro club, che è piena di pagine di grande bellezza e fair play, di apertura all'Europa ed al mondo, di lealtà contro la corruzione ed i soprusi degli altri. E di farne l'oggetto di una irresistibile voglia di fare e di vincere, di essere sempre i migliori nel rispetto degli avversari, e di uscire dal campo sempre con l'ammirazione ed il rispetto di tutti. Chi ci sta lasciando, al suo meglio, ha insegnato a noi questo, e ci ha fatto sentire orgogliosi di essere tifosi rossoneri. Forza Milan!


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Come ha detto il nostro amministratore, la notizia comunicata oggi era nell'aria da almeno una decina di anni. Voglio pensare che l'origine sia nello schifo che tutti noi tifosi rossoneri, da Berlusconi all'ultimo che sono io, abbiamo provato in quell'estate del 2006, tra un'Italia che vinceva il Mondiale ed un'altra che scopriva l'altra metà della Luna, quella oscura di Moggi, Giraudo, Pairetto, Bergamo, l'idea che a nulla valevano gli sforzi di investire per competere, se la competizione era segnata in partenza da un sistema arbitrale a dir poco corrotto. Lì Berlusconi si è fermato, consapevole come era che gli impegni che si stavano profondendo avrebbero solo reso più amaro il sapore di uno sport ormai venduto alle esigenze criminali del business. Voglio pensare che, al profondo, questa idea malsana di sport lo abbia condizionato sino al punto di togliere il piede dall'acceleratore, smettere di sognare di portare 85.000 tifosi italiani in uno stadio straniero, di comprare Palloni d'Oro per tenerli in panchina, di cercare la sfida tecnica, estetica e morale nuova ed avvincente, di misurarsi con il mondo per batterlo. E sono venuti gli ultimi dieci anni, il budget, il ranking, se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno, la poltrona presidenziale di San Siro quasi sempre vuota, Milanello lontana dal cuore e dai pensieri. Non avremmo voluto vederli, questi anni, penso che Berlusconi abbia dimenticato, da grande imprenditore, il principale dovere di chi fa impresa, ovvero la sua responsabilità sociale, la consapevolezza, cioè, dell'effetto che la propria azione, il proprio rischio economico e finanziario produce sugli altri, l'influenza che esercita sulle loro vite. Nel caso del calcio, le attese, speranze, illusioni dei tifosi, che nella squadra del cuore trovano le ali che il famoso gabbiano di Gaber avrebbe voluto aprire per volare. Rimprovero a Berlusconi di aver ad un dato momento ignorato, non percepito che il Milan è dei suoi tifosi, che meritano rispetto e chiarezza, coinvolgimento, passione, ma soprattutto verità, senza sentirsi dire che esso appartiene a chi mette i soldi, e che per ciò stesso pretenderebbe di aver diritto di vita e di morte sul cuore delle persone. Ma oggi è solo il tempo della gratitudine a Silvio, per aver avuto la lucidità, serenità e consapevolezza della scelta, per averla fatta a ragione veduta, e per aver preteso il meglio, nel suo giudizio, per il futuro del club. Avremo tempo e modo di vigilare sui primi tempi e mosse del consorzio cinese, ma a loro raccomandiamo una cosa: di imparare davvero la storia del nostro club, che è piena di pagine di grande bellezza e fair play, di apertura all'Europa ed al mondo, di lealtà contro la corruzione ed i soprusi degli altri. E di farne l'oggetto di una irresistibile voglia di fare e di vincere, di essere sempre i migliori nel rispetto degli avversari, e di uscire dal campo sempre con l'ammirazione ed il rispetto di tutti. Chi ci sta lasciando, al suo meglio, ha insegnato a noi questo, e ci ha fatto sentire orgogliosi di essere tifosi rossoneri. Forza Milan!



Mi hai fatto commuovere.  Forza Vecchio Cuore Rossonero


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Aspetto le firme del preliminare ma non sono mai stato così speranzoso come adesso.
> 
> 
> Forse è finita l'era delle prese per i fondelli. Mamma mia quanto mi farebbe felice una società seria.



Alla fine torniamo sempre li , non è tanto il fatto di non aver messo soldi negli ultimi anni ma la presa per il C di aver detto " puntiamo alla champions " " la nostra rosa è più forte della juve " quando in realtà sfioravamo la b ... IL PROBLEMA DI FONDO è STATO QUELLO .

Io voglio e mi auspico una società normale che si comporti in modo onesto con i tifosi , poi se in più ci picchiano li 200 milioni all anno non mi fa schifo vincere ma ripeto non è fondamentale .


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora, ecco le storiche dichiarazioni di Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele: "Credo che la mia ultima scelta debba essere importante, ossia consegnare il Milan a chi è disposto a renderlo nuovamente protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Ho rinunciato a pretese sul prezzo, senza calcolare il valore del brand, ma ho voluto che il nuovo gruppo versi nel Milan almeno 400M di euro sul mercato in due anni. Si tratta un gruppo importante a partecipazione statale".
> 
> Sky: la firma del preliminare è stata anticipata al 12 luglio.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## DannySa (5 Luglio 2016)

Campopiano ora su Radio Sportiva.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alle ore 15:20 Campopiano sarà in diretta su Radio Sportiva. Probabilmente fornirà le ultime info sulla trattativa.*



La sto sentendo, è in diretta adesso.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Luglio 2016)

Volevo rispondere al signor [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] che ha avuto il coraggio di mandarmi un mp ma sono impossibilitato a rispondergli


> corvorossonero
> relax
> senti, vacci piano con le parole ok? nessuno ti ha offeso o altro. QUindi stai calmino, che nemmeno te mi conosci. Il leone da tastiera fallo a casa tua.



Che non mi deve dare fastidio, per me era già finita lì! Fino a prova contraria le parole sono una cosa e gli insulti un'altra e quello che ha insinuato e accusato non sono certo io, di fognafans....infiltrati e altre baggianate inventate di sana pianta. Quindi fai un piacere e rispetta gli altri.

Detto questo rispondendo agli altri frustrati che hanno costruito castelli, il mio intervento è stato questo dato che Berlusconi ha abituato a banfe di ogni genere


> Cinesi....ricchezza...progetto...400 milioni.... e prendono Montella


io sono libero di avere i miei dubbi e una società che pensa di avere 400milioni per me non pensa a Di Francesco poi Giampaolo e poi Montella e voi siete liberi di non pensarla uguale senza fare le checche che qui siamo tutti nella stessa barca, o forse no. Saluti


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2016)

*Ecco l'operazione secondo Belinazzo: operazione complessiva da 1.1 mld di euro così suddivisa: 550 mln come valutazione del club più altri 200 mln di debiti, ai quali vanno aggiunti circa 400 mln in due anni per il rafforzamento della squadra (seguendo l parole di Berlusconi). Ulteriore aumento di capitale da 100 mln a settembre e cessione del 20% delle quote restanti nell'arco di 2 anni.*


----------



## mabadi (5 Luglio 2016)

perchè cifre uguali all'inter?
comunque se i 400 milioni di aumento di capitale sono a carico dei compratori, e Fininvest manterrà il 20% delle quote questo 20% dovrebbe fra 2 anni valere di più rispetto ad oggi.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'operazione secondo Belinazzo: operazione complessiva da 1.1 mld di euro così suddivisa: 550 mln come valutazione del club più altri 200 mln di debiti, ai quali vanno aggiunti circa 400 mln in due anni per il rafforzamento della squadra (seguendo l parole di Berlusconi). Ulteriore aumento di capitale da 100 mln a settembre e cessione del 20% delle quote restanti nell'arco di 2 anni.*



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Come ha detto il nostro amministratore, la notizia comunicata oggi era nell'aria da almeno una decina di anni. Voglio pensare che l'origine sia nello schifo che tutti noi tifosi rossoneri, da Berlusconi all'ultimo che sono io, abbiamo provato in quell'estate del 2006, tra un'Italia che vinceva il Mondiale ed un'altra che scopriva l'altra metà della Luna, quella oscura di Moggi, Giraudo, Pairetto, Bergamo, l'idea che a nulla valevano gli sforzi di investire per competere, se la competizione era segnata in partenza da un sistema arbitrale a dir poco corrotto. Lì Berlusconi si è fermato, consapevole come era che gli impegni che si stavano profondendo avrebbero solo reso più amaro il sapore di uno sport ormai venduto alle esigenze criminali del business. Voglio pensare che, al profondo, questa idea malsana di sport lo abbia condizionato sino al punto di togliere il piede dall'acceleratore, smettere di sognare di portare 85.000 tifosi italiani in uno stadio straniero, di comprare Palloni d'Oro per tenerli in panchina, di cercare la sfida tecnica, estetica e morale nuova ed avvincente, di misurarsi con il mondo per batterlo. E sono venuti gli ultimi dieci anni, il budget, il ranking, se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno, la poltrona presidenziale di San Siro quasi sempre vuota, Milanello lontana dal cuore e dai pensieri. Non avremmo voluto vederli, questi anni, penso che Berlusconi abbia dimenticato, da grande imprenditore, il principale dovere di chi fa impresa, ovvero la sua responsabilità sociale, la consapevolezza, cioè, dell'effetto che la propria azione, il proprio rischio economico e finanziario produce sugli altri, l'influenza che esercita sulle loro vite. Nel caso del calcio, le attese, speranze, illusioni dei tifosi, che nella squadra del cuore trovano le ali che il famoso gabbiano di Gaber avrebbe voluto aprire per volare. Rimprovero a Berlusconi di aver ad un dato momento ignorato, non percepito che il Milan è dei suoi tifosi, che meritano rispetto e chiarezza, coinvolgimento, passione, ma soprattutto verità, senza sentirsi dire che esso appartiene a chi mette i soldi, e che per ciò stesso pretenderebbe di aver diritto di vita e di morte sul cuore delle persone. Ma oggi è solo il tempo della gratitudine a Silvio, per aver avuto la lucidità, serenità e consapevolezza della scelta, per averla fatta a ragione veduta, e per aver preteso il meglio, nel suo giudizio, per il futuro del club. Avremo tempo e modo di vigilare sui primi tempi e mosse del consorzio cinese, ma a loro raccomandiamo una cosa: di imparare davvero la storia del nostro club, che è piena di pagine di grande bellezza e fair play, di apertura all'Europa ed al mondo, di lealtà contro la corruzione ed i soprusi degli altri. E di farne l'oggetto di una irresistibile voglia di fare e di vincere, di essere sempre i migliori nel rispetto degli avversari, e di uscire dal campo sempre con l'ammirazione ed il rispetto di tutti. Chi ci sta lasciando, al suo meglio, ha insegnato a noi questo, e ci ha fatto sentire orgogliosi di essere tifosi rossoneri. Forza Milan!


Non sono d'accordo sulla prima parte. Non diciamo che Berlusconi ha smesso di investire perché gli faceva schifo il sistema calcio moggiano: non sarebbe onesto dirlo, dal momento che lo stesso Berlusconi, con il suo fidato condor, faceva parte di quello stesso marciume. Berlusconi è quello che ha sempre lasciato tutto nelle mani di Galliani, conscio che anche lui ci avrebbe guadagnato; Galliani, uno dei personaggi più squallidi del sistema calcio italiano: uomo di corruzione, intrallazzi, brogli e clientele. 
Berlusconi ha smesso di investire perché ha pensato di non voler più dissanguare il suo portafoglio e di non doverlo più dissanguare, all'apice della sua storia politica.
"Rendiamo grazie" a Silvio per tutto ciò che abbiamo vinto, per tutta la passione (anche se con doppio fine) che ci ha messo nei primi vent'anni per portare questa squadra al vertice, ma non proviamo a giustificare gli ultimi dieci anni, perché gli ultimi dieci anni sono stati di una decadenza e di un degrado inqualificabili ed ingiustificabili.
Il bilancio della gestione Berlusconi non può che essere positivo: 20 anni ne battono 10, ma non possiamo cancellare così, con un colpo di spugna, 10 anni di buio pesto.
Alla fine del conti va un sentito ringraziamento al presidente Berlusconi, con la speranza che un giorno gli si possa intitolare anche un nuovo stadio, ma senza accecamenti e senza fanatismi, perché nonostante anni di caviale e champagne, non potrò mai dimenticare le portate di sterco e urina che ci hanno obbligato a mangiare, sprezzanti e strafottenti, negli ultimi tempi.


----------



## malos (5 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ma pigliarti un malo(X)???



Sono meno esagitato di voi, ve lo cedo volentieri.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Volevo rispondere al signor [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] che ha avuto il coraggio di mandarmi un mp ma sono impossibilitato a rispondergli
> 
> 
> Che non mi deve dare fastidio, per me era già finita lì! Fino a prova contraria le parole sono una cosa e gli insulti un'altra e quello che ha insinuato e accusato non sono certo io, di fognafans....infiltrati e altre baggianate inventate di sana pianta. Quindi fai un piacere e rispetta gli altri.
> ...



ma invece di pensare a polemizzare perché non cerchi di essere contento per questa cessione? non ci credi ancora? ok amen. Ma almeno evita di insultare. Nessuno ti ha dato del frustrato. Detto questo torniamo in topic, grazie.


----------



## Konrad (5 Luglio 2016)

Una cosa è certa...ora i giornalai stanno tutti sui siti e sugli almanacchi del calcio...sono corsi al primo rivenditore di giochi a prendersi fifa 2016...


[MENTION=2059]Konrad[/MENTION] No caps lock!


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'operazione secondo Belinazzo: operazione complessiva da 1.1 mld di euro così suddivisa: 550 mln come valutazione del club più altri 200 mln di debiti, ai quali vanno aggiunti circa 400 mln in due anni per il rafforzamento della squadra (seguendo l parole di Berlusconi). Ulteriore aumento di capitale da 100 mln a settembre e cessione del 20% delle quote restanti nell'arco di 2 anni.*



Quindi seguendo questo ragionamento 400 mln sono solo per il mercato?


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'operazione secondo Belinazzo: operazione complessiva da 1.1 mld di euro così suddivisa: 550 mln come valutazione del club più altri 200 mln di debiti, ai quali vanno aggiunti circa 400 mln in due anni per il rafforzamento della squadra (seguendo l parole di Berlusconi). Ulteriore aumento di capitale da 100 mln a settembre e cessione del 20% delle quote restanti nell'arco di 2 anni.*



Bellinazzo non era quello.che "Berlusconi non vende"?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Quindi seguendo questo ragionamento 400 mln sono solo per il mercato?



Io credo sia impossibile ipotizzare solo ed esclusivamente investimenti per 200 mln sl mercato annui....


----------



## DannySa (5 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me 100-150 li anticipa subito Fininvest, i soldi poi li recuperano a closing avvenuto.
Se necessario si arriva a 180-200, bisogna fare un mercato della madonna.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'operazione secondo Belinazzo: operazione complessiva da 1.1 mld di euro così suddivisa: 550 mln come valutazione del club più altri 200 mln di debiti, ai quali vanno aggiunti circa 400 mln in due anni per il rafforzamento della squadra (seguendo l parole di Berlusconi). Ulteriore aumento di capitale da 100 mln a settembre e cessione del 20% delle quote restanti nell'arco di 2 anni.*



.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=1566]Fabiuzzo90[/MENTION] per cortesia calma con gli insulti


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Occhio che dicendo solo 400mln in 2 anni potrebbe pure intendere da gennaio...spero vivamente di no...ma 2 anni potrebbero essere i mercati gennaio 2017 estate 2017 gennaio 2018 estate 2018(immaginando i 2 anni a partire dall ufficialità di settembre)


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'operazione secondo Belinazzo: operazione complessiva da 1.1 mld di euro così suddivisa: 550 mln come valutazione del club più altri 200 mln di debiti, ai quali vanno aggiunti circa 400 mln in due anni per il rafforzamento della squadra (seguendo l parole di Berlusconi). Ulteriore aumento di capitale da 100 mln a settembre e cessione del 20% delle quote restanti nell'arco di 2 anni.*





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io credo sia impossibile ipotizzare solo ed esclusivamente investimenti per 200 mln sl mercato annui....



Anche secondo me, probabile che come diceva Campopiano comprendano anche il merchandising. In ogni caso per tornare grandi non basta solo il mercato, devono investire nelle infrastrutture, Milanello, Stadio, nuovi sponsor, merchandising. Insomma è necessario che il nostro fatturato risalga velocemente. Per essere competitivi con la Juve dobbiamo arrivare intorno ai 350 mln, per esserlo con le big europee, serve arrivare a quota 450 almeno.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2016)

.
Veramente, non sanno come denigrare.


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Come ha detto il nostro amministratore, la notizia comunicata oggi era nell'aria da almeno una decina di anni. Voglio pensare che l'origine sia nello schifo che tutti noi tifosi rossoneri, da Berlusconi all'ultimo che sono io, abbiamo provato in quell'estate del 2006, tra un'Italia che vinceva il Mondiale ed un'altra che scopriva l'altra metà della Luna, quella oscura di Moggi, Giraudo, Pairetto, Bergamo, l'idea che a nulla valevano gli sforzi di investire per competere, se la competizione era segnata in partenza da un sistema arbitrale a dir poco corrotto. Lì Berlusconi si è fermato, consapevole come era che gli impegni che si stavano profondendo avrebbero solo reso più amaro il sapore di uno sport ormai venduto alle esigenze criminali del business. Voglio pensare che, al profondo, questa idea malsana di sport lo abbia condizionato sino al punto di togliere il piede dall'acceleratore, smettere di sognare di portare 85.000 tifosi italiani in uno stadio straniero, di comprare Palloni d'Oro per tenerli in panchina, di cercare la sfida tecnica, estetica e morale nuova ed avvincente, di misurarsi con il mondo per batterlo. E sono venuti gli ultimi dieci anni, il budget, il ranking, se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno, la poltrona presidenziale di San Siro quasi sempre vuota, Milanello lontana dal cuore e dai pensieri. Non avremmo voluto vederli, questi anni, penso che Berlusconi abbia dimenticato, da grande imprenditore, il principale dovere di chi fa impresa, ovvero la sua responsabilità sociale, la consapevolezza, cioè, dell'effetto che la propria azione, il proprio rischio economico e finanziario produce sugli altri, l'influenza che esercita sulle loro vite. Nel caso del calcio, le attese, speranze, illusioni dei tifosi, che nella squadra del cuore trovano le ali che il famoso gabbiano di Gaber avrebbe voluto aprire per volare. Rimprovero a Berlusconi di aver ad un dato momento ignorato, non percepito che il Milan è dei suoi tifosi, che meritano rispetto e chiarezza, coinvolgimento, passione, ma soprattutto verità, senza sentirsi dire che esso appartiene a chi mette i soldi, e che per ciò stesso pretenderebbe di aver diritto di vita e di morte sul cuore delle persone. Ma oggi è solo il tempo della gratitudine a Silvio, per aver avuto la lucidità, serenità e consapevolezza della scelta, per averla fatta a ragione veduta, e per aver preteso il meglio, nel suo giudizio, per il futuro del club. Avremo tempo e modo di vigilare sui primi tempi e mosse del consorzio cinese, ma a loro raccomandiamo una cosa: di imparare davvero la storia del nostro club, che è piena di pagine di grande bellezza e fair play, di apertura all'Europa ed al mondo, di lealtà contro la corruzione ed i soprusi degli altri. E di farne l'oggetto di una irresistibile voglia di fare e di vincere, di essere sempre i migliori nel rispetto degli avversari, e di uscire dal campo sempre con l'ammirazione ed il rispetto di tutti. Chi ci sta lasciando, al suo meglio, ha insegnato a noi questo, e ci ha fatto sentire orgogliosi di essere tifosi rossoneri. Forza Milan!



Non ho parole... solo applausi!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ravezzani Vergognoso e Indecente su top calcio 24... tornerai a strisciare...



Cosa dice?


----------



## DannySa (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me, probabile che come diceva Campopiano comprendano anche il merchandising. In ogni caso per tornare grandi non basta solo il mercato, devono investire nelle infrastrutture, Milanello, Stadio, nuovi sponsor, merchandising. Insomma è necessario che il nostro fatturato risalga velocemente. Per essere competitivi con la Juve dobbiamo arrivare intorno ai 350 mln, per esserlo con le big europee, serve arrivare a quota 450 almeno.



Dobbiamo tornare in Champions con la forza, la Roma potrebbe aver perso tanto con l'addio di Pjanic, il Napoli potrebbe perdere Higuain, le avversarie non sembra stiano facendo dei mercati sfavillanti, se uno vuole fare le cose per bene fa i botti uno dietro l'altro e poi, nelle ultime due settimane, puntella la rosa in tutta calma.
Un Milan che torna ad alti livelli è una macchina da guerra pazzesca, i cinesi ne sono consci spero... non perdiamo questo anno, non buttiamo questo mercato, bisogna fare le cose fatte bene da subito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

E' il momento storico corretto infatti , Roma e napoli vengono da annate dove avrebbero potuto vincere se non fossero delle perdenti nate .. la Giuve sta portando i suoi giocatori chiave a un età +30 e si aprirà per forza un varco . 

Io non penso proprio che il Suning Fc possa entrare a competere a questi livelli almeno cosi a pelle ... rimaniamo noi


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cosa dice?



"pure con Mr Bee era fatta"... "Xkè se è tutto fatto non si ufficializza subito qualche top player"...."l'Inter ha un progetto solido mentre al Milan non si sanno manco i compratori".... e poi esalta l'Inter per il suo grande mercato mentre il Milan è immobile...ridicolo come pochi...


----------



## smallball (5 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Come ha detto il nostro amministratore, la notizia comunicata oggi era nell'aria da almeno una decina di anni. Voglio pensare che l'origine sia nello schifo che tutti noi tifosi rossoneri, da Berlusconi all'ultimo che sono io, abbiamo provato in quell'estate del 2006, tra un'Italia che vinceva il Mondiale ed un'altra che scopriva l'altra metà della Luna, quella oscura di Moggi, Giraudo, Pairetto, Bergamo, l'idea che a nulla valevano gli sforzi di investire per competere, se la competizione era segnata in partenza da un sistema arbitrale a dir poco corrotto. Lì Berlusconi si è fermato, consapevole come era che gli impegni che si stavano profondendo avrebbero solo reso più amaro il sapore di uno sport ormai venduto alle esigenze criminali del business. Voglio pensare che, al profondo, questa idea malsana di sport lo abbia condizionato sino al punto di togliere il piede dall'acceleratore, smettere di sognare di portare 85.000 tifosi italiani in uno stadio straniero, di comprare Palloni d'Oro per tenerli in panchina, di cercare la sfida tecnica, estetica e morale nuova ed avvincente, di misurarsi con il mondo per batterlo. E sono venuti gli ultimi dieci anni, il budget, il ranking, se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno, la poltrona presidenziale di San Siro quasi sempre vuota, Milanello lontana dal cuore e dai pensieri. Non avremmo voluto vederli, questi anni, penso che Berlusconi abbia dimenticato, da grande imprenditore, il principale dovere di chi fa impresa, ovvero la sua responsabilità sociale, la consapevolezza, cioè, dell'effetto che la propria azione, il proprio rischio economico e finanziario produce sugli altri, l'influenza che esercita sulle loro vite. Nel caso del calcio, le attese, speranze, illusioni dei tifosi, che nella squadra del cuore trovano le ali che il famoso gabbiano di Gaber avrebbe voluto aprire per volare. Rimprovero a Berlusconi di aver ad un dato momento ignorato, non percepito che il Milan è dei suoi tifosi, che meritano rispetto e chiarezza, coinvolgimento, passione, ma soprattutto verità, senza sentirsi dire che esso appartiene a chi mette i soldi, e che per ciò stesso pretenderebbe di aver diritto di vita e di morte sul cuore delle persone. Ma oggi è solo il tempo della gratitudine a Silvio, per aver avuto la lucidità, serenità e consapevolezza della scelta, per averla fatta a ragione veduta, e per aver preteso il meglio, nel suo giudizio, per il futuro del club. Avremo tempo e modo di vigilare sui primi tempi e mosse del consorzio cinese, ma a loro raccomandiamo una cosa: di imparare davvero la storia del nostro club, che è piena di pagine di grande bellezza e fair play, di apertura all'Europa ed al mondo, di lealtà contro la corruzione ed i soprusi degli altri. E di farne l'oggetto di una irresistibile voglia di fare e di vincere, di essere sempre i migliori nel rispetto degli avversari, e di uscire dal campo sempre con l'ammirazione ed il rispetto di tutti. Chi ci sta lasciando, al suo meglio, ha insegnato a noi questo, e ci ha fatto sentire orgogliosi di essere tifosi rossoneri. Forza Milan!


applausi!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

No vabbe ragazzi...ho guardato 5 minuti di Top Calcio 24 ed ho il sangue completamente avvelenato...sono sbigottito da un tale livello di pressapochismo, scarse conoscenze, impreparazione e IGNORANZA pure...io non mi spego come una roba del genere possa andare in onda....e magari c'è pure gente che gli va dietro....davvero trash


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> "pure con Mr Bee era fatta"... "Xkè se è tutto fatto non si ufficializza subito qualche top player"...."l'Inter ha un progetto solido mentre al Milan non si sanno manco i compratori".... e poi esalta l'Inter per il suo grande mercato mentre il Milan è immobile...ridicolo come pochi...



Come fai poi a non insultare quelle insulse reti TV , invitassero me che gli spiegherei io 2 o 3 cose . Vado la io a nome di MW


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> No vabbe ragazzi...ho guardato 5 minuti di Top Calcio 24 ed ho il sangue completamente avvelenato...sono sbigottitp da un tale livello di pressapochismo, scarse conoscenze, impreparazione e IGNORANZA pure...io non mi spego come una roba del genere possa andare in onda....e magari c'è pure gente che gli va dietro....davvero trash



Vanno dove tira il pubblico , oggi parlare male del milan è uno sport nazionale .


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Luglio 2016)

QSVS io lo considero un programma comico, non sportivo. 

Comunque la sigla non è Qui Studio a Voi Stadio (che tra l'altro i collegamenti con lo stadio non li hanno piu da una decina d'anni...) , ma piuttosto Questi Sono Veramente Scemi


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> "pure con Mr Bee era fatta"... "Xkè se è tutto fatto non si ufficializza subito qualche top player"...."l'Inter ha un progetto solido mentre al Milan non si sanno manco i compratori".... e poi esalta l'Inter per il suo grande mercato mentre il Milan è immobile...ridicolo come pochi...





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> No vabbe ragazzi...ho guardato 5 minuti di Top Calcio 24 ed ho il sangue completamente avvelenato...sono sbigottito da un tale livello di pressapochismo, scarse conoscenze, impreparazione e IGNORANZA pure...io non mi spego come una roba del genere possa andare in onda....e magari c'è pure gente che gli va dietro....davvero trash



Stan rosicando abbestia,ahaahah.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2016)

Vi giuro che getterei Caronni in un burrone con le mie mani.


----------



## Victorss (5 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> No vabbe ragazzi...ho guardato 5 minuti di Top Calcio 24 ed ho il sangue completamente avvelenato...sono sbigottito da un tale livello di pressapochismo, scarse conoscenze, impreparazione e IGNORANZA pure...io non mi spego come una roba del genere possa andare in onda....e magari c'è pure gente che gli va dietro....davvero trash



Ma ragazzi ma ancora vi stupite? Dai quelle sono trasmissioni di cabaret mica sono trasmissioni sportive serie. Anche Lapo De Carlo direttore di Radio Milan Inter e personaggio sportivamente molto equilibrato un giorno in radio ha ammesso che quando va a telelombardia fa il pagliaccio perché è una trasmissione così..


----------



## ps18ps (5 Luglio 2016)

l'ideale sarebbe un bel comunicato di fininvest che confermi l'imminente firma.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi ma ancora vi stupite? Dai quelle sono trasmissioni di cabaret mica sono trasmissioni sportive serie. Anche Lapo De Carlo direttore di Radio Milan Inter e personaggio sportivamente molto equilibrato un giorno in radio ha ammesso che quando va a telelombardia fa il pagliaccio perché è una trasmissione così..



Li in mezzo ci vedrei bene Pippo Franco, Il Divino Otelma e Giucas Casella


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'operazione secondo Belinazzo: operazione complessiva da 1.1 mld di euro così suddivisa: 550 mln come valutazione del club più altri 200 mln di debiti, ai quali vanno aggiunti circa 400 mln in due anni per il rafforzamento della squadra (seguendo l parole di Berlusconi). Ulteriore aumento di capitale da 100 mln a settembre e cessione del 20% delle quote restanti nell'arco di 2 anni.*



*
Campopiano, invece, ribadisce che per il calciomercato verrà stabilito un saldo negativo tollerabile da Fininvest nel caso in cui il closing dovesse saltare. La cifra precisa ancora non si sa. Per quanto riguarda il gruppo statale presente nella cordata, potrebbe trattarsi del Moutai.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Campopiano, invece, ribadisce che per il calciomercato verrà stabilito un saldo negativo tollerabile da Fininvest nel caso in cui il closing dovesse saltare. La cifra precisa ancora non si sa. Per quanto riguarda il gruppo statale presente nella cordata, potrebbe trattarsi del Moutai.*



Ho letto pure io , oramai non si capisce più nulla ma arrivati a questo punto importante è VENDERE . Poi il resto lo si vedrà vivendo .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me in questo mercato non spenderanno mai piu di 100mln...felice di sbagliarmi


----------



## Giangy (5 Luglio 2016)

Prima di brindare, aspetto il comunicato ufficiale di Fininvest.


----------



## ps18ps (5 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me in questo mercato non spenderanno mai piu di 100mln...felice di sbagliarmi



anche per me. ma io sinceramente non penso che sia vera la storia dei 400 milioni. Quella è la classica sparata di berlusconiche dice che si sacrifica per l'amore del milan. La cosa principale è che ha detto che ha venduto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

Solo una considerazione, *non polemica*

Oggi è il 5 Luglio e silvio di fatto ha annunciato la cessione, col raduno al giorno 7 mi spiegate perchè bisogna aspettare fino al 12 Luglio per la firma del preliminare?!

Se è già tutto fatto che firmino e sia finita...iniziamo a programmare (anche se credo la cena di ieri servisse a questo primo step di mercato)


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> anche per me. ma io sinceramente non penso che sia vera la storia dei 400 milioni. Quella è la classica sparata di berlusconiche dice che si sacrifica per l'amore del milan. La cosa principale è che ha detto che ha venduto.



Ma infatti chissenefrega dei soldi di adesso , importante che venda poi i grossi investimenti se non arriveranno ADESSO sarà per gennaio ma il grosso passo la LIBERAZIONE è arrivata ed è quello che conta .


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Solo una considerazione, *non polemica*
> 
> Oggi è il 5 Luglio e silvio di fatto ha annunciato la cessione, col raduno al giorno 7 mi spiegate perchè bisogna aspettare fino al 12 Luglio per la firma del preliminare?!
> 
> Se è già tutto fatto che firmino e sia finita...iniziamo a programmare (anche se credo la cena di ieri servisse a questo primo step di mercato)



Ma pensi che stiano aspettando una firma per programmare ? saranno già giorni e giorni che parlano di chi acquistare .


----------



## ps18ps (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti chissenefrega dei soldi di adesso , importante che venda poi i grossi investimenti se non arriveranno ADESSO sarà per gennaio ma il grosso passo la LIBERAZIONE è arrivata ed è quello che conta .



sisi infatti. io sono sempre stato ottimista per la cessione del milan, che è la cosa fondamentale!


----------



## DannySa (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Solo una considerazione, *non polemica*
> 
> Oggi è il 5 Luglio e silvio di fatto ha annunciato la cessione, col raduno al giorno 7 mi spiegate perchè bisogna aspettare fino al 12 Luglio per la firma del preliminare?!
> 
> Se è già tutto fatto che firmino e sia finita...iniziamo a programmare (anche se credo la cena di ieri servisse a questo primo step di mercato)



Credo siano le tempistiche per la documentazione, piccoli ritardi che non inficiano sull'esito della trattativa.
I botti ci saranno la settimana dopo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Solo una considerazione, *non polemica*
> 
> Oggi è il 5 Luglio e silvio di fatto ha annunciato la cessione, col raduno al giorno 7 mi spiegate perchè bisogna aspettare fino al 12 Luglio per la firma del preliminare?!
> 
> Se è già tutto fatto che firmino e sia finita...iniziamo a programmare (anche se credo la cena di ieri servisse a questo primo step di mercato)



Secondo me perché B. è preso con le bombe...ha bisogno di più tempo x poter presenziare...tra 2 giorni non ce la farà mai


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me perché B. è preso con le bombe...ha bisogno di più tempo x poter presenziare...tra 2 giorni non ce la farà mai



Non riusciva neanche a camminare e a parlare .


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Solo una considerazione, *non polemica*
> 
> Oggi è il 5 Luglio e silvio di fatto ha annunciato la cessione, col raduno al giorno 7 mi spiegate perchè bisogna aspettare fino al 12 Luglio per la firma del preliminare?!
> 
> Se è già tutto fatto che firmino e sia finita...iniziamo a programmare (anche se credo la cena di ieri servisse a questo primo step di mercato)



Per la documentazione.

Comunque io spero che a breve almeno questo questo Gancikoff proferisca parola, vorrei vederlo al raduno. Anche perchè Campopiano ha ribadito che fino al closing i cinesi non si fanno vedere.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Campopiano, invece, ribadisce che per il calciomercato verrà stabilito un saldo negativo tollerabile da Fininvest nel caso in cui il closing dovesse saltare. La cifra precisa ancora non si sa. Per quanto riguarda il gruppo statale presente nella cordata, potrebbe trattarsi del Moutai.*



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Campopiano, invece, ribadisce che per il calciomercato verrà stabilito un saldo negativo tollerabile da Fininvest nel caso in cui il closing dovesse saltare. La cifra precisa ancora non si sa. Per quanto riguarda il gruppo statale presente nella cordata, potrebbe trattarsi del Moutai.*



i 400M di cui parla Silvio probabilmente scatteranno da gennaio 2017. E se saranno effettivamente due anni verranno iniettati fino al 2018.


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> i 400M di cui parla Silvio probabilmente scatteranno da gennaio 2017. E se saranno effettivamente due anni verranno iniettati fino al 2018.



.... dedotti i soldi che FIninvest anticiperà per questa campagna acquisti, giusto?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> .... dedotti i soldi che FIninvest anticiperà per questa campagna acquisti, giusto?



Questi sono dettagli che non possiamo sapere, ma penso che i soldi di questa estate siano esclusi dal computo dei 400 perché sono concordati tra Finvest e i cinesi. Invece i 400 di cui parlava Silvio dovrebbero essere supportati soltanto dai cinesi nel momento in cui avranno acquisito la proprietà.


----------



## ps18ps (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questi sono dettagli che non possiamo sapere, ma penso che i soldi di questa estate siano esclusi dal computo dei 400 perché sono concordati tra Finvest e i cinesi. Invece i 400 di cui parlava Silvio dovrebbero essere supportati soltanto dai cinesi nel momento in cui avranno acquisito la proprietà.



bhe anche se fossero 100 questo mercato 200 l'anno prossimo e 10 nel 2018 va benissimo. anche perchè dovrebbero essere tutti al netto delle eventuali cessioni.


----------



## naliM77 (5 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi, molti di voi stanno dando fuori di testa eheheheh (in senso positivo sia chiaro).

Quest'anno, inteso come sessione estiva, il mercato sarà un mercato normale, perchè i soldi sono dei cinesi, ma il Milan è ancora di Fininvest.

Quindi vi prego di non fantasticare troppo su questo o quel calciatore. Sulla storia dei 400 milioni in due anni, bhè, Berlusconi lo si è visto era molto sofferente quindi non credo proprio stesse sparando balle. I 400 milioni saranno sul mercato, in due anni, a partire da quando il Milan diventerà cinese, fino ad allora sarebbero polli i cinesi ad anticipare soldi...

Quindi "flydown" ragazzi, altrimenti potreste rimanere delusi...leggo appunto commenti del tipo "spero che non sia necessari oaspettare gennaio per spendere questi soldi ma bisognerebbe spenderli subito anche 200"...non avverrà mai e ci sarà sempre Galliani a gestire tutto.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (5 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accorso sulla prima parte. Non diciamo che Berlusconi ha smesso di investire perché gli faceva schifo il sistema calcio moggiano: non sarebbe onesto dirlo, dal momento che lo stesso Berlusconi, con il suo fidato condor, faceva parte di quello stesso marciume. Berlusconi è quello che ha sempre lasciato tutto nelle mani di Galliani, conscio che anche lui ci avrebbe guadagnato; Galliani, uno dei personaggi più squallidi del sistema calcio italiano: uomo di corruzione, intrallazzi, brogli e clientele.
> Berlusconi ha smesso di investire perché ha pensato di non voler più dissanguare il suo portafoglio e di non doverlo più dissanguare, all'apice della sua storia politica.
> "Rendiamo grazie" a Silvio per tutto ciò che abbiamo vinto, per tutta la passione (anche se con doppio fine) che ci ha messo nei primi vent'anni per portare questa squadra al vertice, ma non proviamo a giustificare gli ultimi dieci anni, perché gli ultimi dieci anni sono stati di una decadenza e di un degrado inqualificabili ed ingiustificabili.
> Il bilancio della gestione Berlusconi non può che essere positivo: 20 anni ne battono 10, ma non possiamo cancellare così, con un colpo di spugna, 10 anni di buio pesto.
> Alla fine del conti va un sentito ringraziamento al presidente Berlusconi, con la speranza che un giorno gli si possa intitolare anche un nuovo stadio, ma senza accecamenti e senza fanatismi, perché nonostante anni di caviale e champagne, non potrò mai dimenticare le portate di sterco e urina che ci hanno obbligato a mangiare, sprezzanti e strafottenti, negli ultimi tempi.



Ecco, molto meglio


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Campopiano, invece, ribadisce che per il calciomercato verrà stabilito un saldo negativo tollerabile da Fininvest nel caso in cui il closing dovesse saltare. La cifra precisa ancora non si sa. Per quanto riguarda il gruppo statale presente nella cordata, potrebbe trattarsi del Moutai.*



Sulla parte tecnica Campopiano lasciamolo perdere..


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> i 400M di cui parla Silvio probabilmente scatteranno da gennaio 2017. E se saranno effettivamente due anni verranno iniettati fino al 2018.



A gennaio non si programma una stagione. Lascerei allora questa squadra ridicola fino a maggio 2017 e investire da quel giorno..sempre se non si retrocede prima


----------



## clanton (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però adesso cosi facendo le altre squadre ci spenneranno come dei polli.



Quindi non ti va bene nemmeno che abbia parlato in modo così chiaro !! ..Cosa doveva fare ? rimanere sul vago così ti avrebbe dato la possibilità di dire che è tutto un bluff ??


----------



## naliM77 (5 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'operazione secondo Belinazzo: operazione complessiva da 1.1 mld di euro così suddivisa: 550 mln come valutazione del club più altri 200 mln di debiti, ai quali vanno aggiunti circa 400 mln in due anni per il rafforzamento della squadra (seguendo l parole di Berlusconi). Ulteriore aumento di capitale da 100 mln a settembre e cessione del 20% delle quote restanti nell'arco di 2 anni.*



Lasciate perdere Belinazzo dai, non ne ha mai presa una. Semplicemente la sua è un'interpretazione in base alle notizie che legge sui giornali.

Se è verà la trascrizione "ecco l'operazione SECONDO Belinazzo" significa solo e soltanto quello. Secondo lui è così, ma state sicuri che non lo è.

Il fondo è da 1.5 miliardi di euro. Il Milan nella sua interezza è valutato 750 milioni di euro (debiti compresi), "domani" Fininvest incasserà l'80% di quella cifra al netto dei debiti, poi al momento delle cessione delle restanti quote (il 20%) incasserà il resto. Nel fondo ci sono i soldi per il mercato ,per il ripianamento dei debiti (SPERO) e sopratutto anche i soldi per predisporre i piani di fattibilità del nuovo stadio (lo stadio verrà pagato con un finanziamento, ma ingegneri, studi di progettazione, tasse varie ecc ecc andranno pagati cash altrimenti non ti fanno nemmeno inziiare a scavare per terra)

Ci vuole pazienza...tanta pazienza.


----------



## clanton (5 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere proprioscemi per spifferare il budget di mercato..
> 
> Comunque a questo punto ho pochi dubbi anche io...
> Berlusconi che spende ipotetici 400 mil di suoi capitali di rientro va quasi contronatura...
> Ora servono solo un nome della cordata e il cerchio si chiude.




Ma siete veramente incontentabili ...non avesse fatto cifre avreste detto che non c'erano soldi per il mercato !!! ...siete incredibili !!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A gennaio non si programma una stagione. Lascerei allora questa squadra ridicola fino a maggio 2017 e investire da quel giorno..sempre se non si retrocede prima



Senza far polemica, ti rendi conto di quanto esageri? Lasciati andare che stanno arrivando solo buone notizie.


----------



## Symon (5 Luglio 2016)

200 + 200 mln, se sei capace di fare il mercato crei una squadra che vince scudetto subito e domina in Champions per i prossimi 5 anni. Fortuna permettendo ovviamente.
Ora non esageriamo con le pretese.


----------



## Coripra (5 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sulla parte tecnica Campopiano lasciamolo perdere..




Non mi sembra che Campopiano parli di parte tecnica: prova a rileggere con calma. 



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A gennaio non si programma una stagione. Lascerei allora questa squadra ridicola fino a maggio 2017 e investire da quel giorno..sempre se non si retrocede prima




Evvai... ti pareva... signori torniamo sulla giostra, altro giro altro regalo!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A gennaio non si programma una stagione. Lascerei allora questa squadra ridicola fino a maggio 2017 e investire da quel giorno..sempre se non si retrocede prima



Secondo te la squadra odierna rischierebbe di retrocedere? Suvvia. Gli asini mica volano e i cinesi esistono.....


----------



## clanton (5 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Finché non vedo i cinesi a Milano, non vado oltre l'essere barzotto. Ho troppa paura di rimanerci male.



Forse i cinesi a Milano non li vedrai mai ...ce ne sono già fin troppi ... ma vedrai i loro soldi !!!

Per il barzotto contento tu ..... io gli darei una mossa !!


----------



## naliM77 (5 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A gennaio non si programma una stagione. Lascerei allora questa squadra ridicola fino a maggio 2017 e investire da quel giorno..sempre se non si retrocede prima



E questa è la classica scoperta dell'acqua calda  E' stato specificato fin dall'inizio che il mercato 2016 lo avrebbe gestito Galliani perchè il closing sarebbe arrivato verso la fine del mercato.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo te la squadra odierna rischierebbe di retrocedere? Suvvia. Gli asini mica volano e i cinesi esistono.....



Esatto...facciamo schifo per la parte alta della classifica...ma di retrocedere non c'è proprio rischio...un po di equilibrio


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non riusciva neanche a camminare e a parlare .



Ma chi se ne frega che presenzi? Faranno poi una mega cerimonia di passaggio al closing..qui parliamo di firmare un foglio di carta..non serve che ci sia il corteo dei lecchini


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> i 400M di cui parla Silvio probabilmente scatteranno da gennaio 2017. E se saranno effettivamente due anni verranno iniettati fino al 2018.



Il saldo negativo tollerabile da Fininvest è ZERO...a queste condizioni il mercato estivo ci condannerà ad un'altra stagione morta...l'unica sarebbe di riempirci di prestiti con diritto di riscatto..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega che presenzi? Faranno poi una mega cerimonia di passaggio al closing..qui parliamo di firmare un foglio di carta..non serve che ci sia il corteo dei lecchini



Vallo a dire a lui


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il saldo negativo tollerabile da Fininvest è ZERO...a queste condizioni il mercato estivo ci condannerà ad un'altra stagione morta...l'unica sarebbe di riempirci di prestiti con diritto di riscatto..



Non sarà zero... vedrai.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Il saldo negativo tollerabile da Fininvest è ZERO*...a queste condizioni il mercato estivo ci condannerà ad un'altra stagione morta...l'unica sarebbe di riempirci di prestiti con diritto di riscatto..



Questo è sicuro o una tua convinzione? Te lo chiedo solo per sapere eh senza nessuna presunzione, perché è una questione interessante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Questo è sicuro o una tua convinzione? Te lo chiedo solo per sapere eh senza nessuna presunzione, perché è una questione interessante.



Hanno ripianato da poco 90 milioni e passa di debito, hanno immesso oltre 90 milioni sul mercato un anno fa..per me è evidente che se dobbiamo ragionare su un budget che sia poi ripianabile nuovamente da fininvest (e potendo contare sull'incapacità del pelato) siamo molto prossimi allo zero..operazioni tipo cessione di bacca vado a prendere vasquez+pavoletti sono molto più che prevedibili, prendo Pjaca cedendo subito dopo Niang e via dicendo..


----------



## IlCigno (5 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Come ha detto il nostro amministratore, la notizia comunicata oggi era nell'aria da almeno una decina di anni. Voglio pensare che l'origine sia nello schifo che tutti noi tifosi rossoneri, da Berlusconi all'ultimo che sono io, abbiamo provato in quell'estate del 2006, tra un'Italia che vinceva il Mondiale ed un'altra che scopriva l'altra metà della Luna, quella oscura di Moggi, Giraudo, Pairetto, Bergamo, l'idea che a nulla valevano gli sforzi di investire per competere, se la competizione era segnata in partenza da un sistema arbitrale a dir poco corrotto. Lì Berlusconi si è fermato, consapevole come era che gli impegni che si stavano profondendo avrebbero solo reso più amaro il sapore di uno sport ormai venduto alle esigenze criminali del business. Voglio pensare che, al profondo, questa idea malsana di sport lo abbia condizionato sino al punto di togliere il piede dall'acceleratore, smettere di sognare di portare 85.000 tifosi italiani in uno stadio straniero, di comprare Palloni d'Oro per tenerli in panchina, di cercare la sfida tecnica, estetica e morale nuova ed avvincente, di misurarsi con il mondo per batterlo. E sono venuti gli ultimi dieci anni, il budget, il ranking, se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno, la poltrona presidenziale di San Siro quasi sempre vuota, Milanello lontana dal cuore e dai pensieri. Non avremmo voluto vederli, questi anni, penso che Berlusconi abbia dimenticato, da grande imprenditore, il principale dovere di chi fa impresa, ovvero la sua responsabilità sociale, la consapevolezza, cioè, dell'effetto che la propria azione, il proprio rischio economico e finanziario produce sugli altri, l'influenza che esercita sulle loro vite. Nel caso del calcio, le attese, speranze, illusioni dei tifosi, che nella squadra del cuore trovano le ali che il famoso gabbiano di Gaber avrebbe voluto aprire per volare. Rimprovero a Berlusconi di aver ad un dato momento ignorato, non percepito che il Milan è dei suoi tifosi, che meritano rispetto e chiarezza, coinvolgimento, passione, ma soprattutto verità, senza sentirsi dire che esso appartiene a chi mette i soldi, e che per ciò stesso pretenderebbe di aver diritto di vita e di morte sul cuore delle persone. Ma oggi è solo il tempo della gratitudine a Silvio, per aver avuto la lucidità, serenità e consapevolezza della scelta, per averla fatta a ragione veduta, e per aver preteso il meglio, nel suo giudizio, per il futuro del club. Avremo tempo e modo di vigilare sui primi tempi e mosse del consorzio cinese, ma a loro raccomandiamo una cosa: di imparare davvero la storia del nostro club, che è piena di pagine di grande bellezza e fair play, di apertura all'Europa ed al mondo, di lealtà contro la corruzione ed i soprusi degli altri. E di farne l'oggetto di una irresistibile voglia di fare e di vincere, di essere sempre i migliori nel rispetto degli avversari, e di uscire dal campo sempre con l'ammirazione ed il rispetto di tutti. Chi ci sta lasciando, al suo meglio, ha insegnato a noi questo, e ci ha fatto sentire orgogliosi di essere tifosi rossoneri. Forza Milan!



post perfetto


----------



## naliM77 (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hanno ripianato da poco 90 milioni e passa di debito, hanno immesso oltre 90 milioni sul mercato un anno fa..per me è evidente che se dobbiamo ragionare su un budget che sia poi ripianabile nuovamente da fininvest (e potendo contare sull'incapacità del pelato) siamo molto prossimi allo zero..operazioni tipo cessione di bacca vado a prendere vasquez+pavoletti sono molto più che prevedibili, prendo Pjaca cedendo subito dopo Niang e via dicendo..



Allora chiariamo: i 90 milioni di euro tirati fuori sul mercato dell'anno scorso, non sono stati tirati fuori, o meglio, non puoi sommarli alla perdita ripianata.

Perchè la perdita è composta anche dal mercato messo su l'anno scorso. Quindi Fininvest ha tirato fuori "solo" 90 milioni...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A gennaio non si programma una stagione. Lascerei allora questa squadra ridicola fino a maggio 2017 e investire da quel giorno..sempre se non si retrocede prima



Non pensi di essere eccessivamente ridicolo adesso?

Reblanck è stato bannato per molto meno.


----------



## Julian4674 (5 Luglio 2016)

Escono le prole che aspettavo da tanto, troppo tempo. Però questo non mi basta , voglio la firma su un pezzo di carta perché i personaggi li conosciamo tutti, anche se oggi ho visto un Berlusconi veramente in disarmo come mai mi era capitato. Lo ringraziero' sempre per tutte le gioie che ho avuto dal 1988 fino al 2009 ( lo scudo 2011 non l considero era già una società che non mi piaceva più). Adesso si ricomincia anche se questa sarà ancora un estate piena di pavoletti lapadula e vazquez. Ma dalla prossima estate si deve ricominciare a trattare con real PSG Manchester basta genoa e squadrette del genere


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Senza far polemica, ti rendi conto di quanto esageri? Lasciati andare che stanno arrivando solo buone notizie.



No cerco di capire...io spero che i 200 circa siano utilizzati da subito...ma pare di no


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Luglio 2016)

Aprite un post sui pessimisti del forum


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No cerco di capire...io spero che i 200 circa siano utilizzati da subito...ma pare di no



A questo proposito ho i miei dubbi...ma penso che tra una settimana massimo sarà tutto chiaro...in ogni caso dovresti esserefelice x il futuro che ci aspetta


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No cerco di capire...io spero che i 200 circa siano utilizzati da subito...ma pare di no



Era stato già spiegato che le vere iniezioni di danaro le avremo dopo il closing, ma certamente in questo mercato spenderemo una cifra adeguata. Intanto in queste ore sono confermate cessione e investimenti ingenti, non pretendiamo di avere tutto e subito perché le cose non funzionano così.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Era stato già spiegato che le vere iniezioni di danaro le avremo dopo il closing, ma certamente in questo mercato spenderemo una cifra adeguata. Intanto in queste ore sono confermate cessione e investimenti ingenti, non pretendiamo di avere tutto e subito perché le cose non funzionano così.



No no non lo pretendo, solo capire

Si intravede la luce in fondo al tunnel, forza ragazz!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Allora chiariamo: i 90 milioni di euro tirati fuori sul mercato dell'anno scorso, non sono stati tirati fuori, o meglio, non puoi sommarli alla perdita ripianata.
> 
> Perchè la perdita è composta anche dal mercato messo su l'anno scorso. Quindi Fininvest ha tirato fuori "solo" 90 milioni...



no no fininvest ha investito 90 milioni sul mercato, la perdita è legata alle spese spropositate del Milan, in primis gli stipendi..
Comunque ripeto, Fininvest non caccerà più un euro di tasca sua, se si fa mercato con le disponibilità del gruppo si farà un mercato autofiannziato...al massimo innieteranno 20 milioni ma sarebbe già troppo


----------



## naliM77 (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> no no fininvest ha investito 90 milioni sul mercato, la perdita è legata alle spese spropositate del Milan, in primis gli stipendi..
> Comunque ripeto, Fininvest non caccerà più un euro di tasca sua, se si fa mercato con le disponibilità del gruppo si farà un mercato autofiannziato...al massimo innieteranno 20 milioni ma sarebbe già troppo



Allora:

La perdita si ha quando i costi sono maggiori dei ricavi.

I costi sono dati da manifestazioni economiche di movimenti finanziari, che significa che a fronte di un movimento finanziario di 90 milioni sul mercato, si generano 90 milioni di costi.

Ma siccome questi 90 milioni di costi, riguarderanno più cicli produttivi, questi costi verranno spalmati su più anni, tanti quanti sono gli anni di contratto dei giocatori acquistati.

Semplificando, diciamo che sono stati offerti quadriennali a tutti quelli acuqistati, quindi in teoria quei 90 milion idi euro spesi sul mercato, peseranno sul bilancio per 22 milioni di euro l'anno (conto semplificato).

In poche parole, quei 90 milioni sono già compresi nei 90 milioni della perdita per quasi 22 milioni di euro a cui andranno sommati gli stipendi lordi. Fininvest alla fine ha tirato fuori solo i soldi della perdita, perchè in "teoria" i soldi spesi sul mercato sono entrati attraverso finanziamenti accesi in tal senso...non li ha tirati fuori Fininvest ma la banca. Quei soldi derivando da finanziamenti saranno rimborsati nel tempo, o lo sono stati da subito cedendo manifestazioni finanziarie future attive (cessione dei diritti TV, o introiti del mercato) che comunque non generano ricavi fino a che non genereranno manifestazione economica.

Ora sono al lavoro da stamattina e spero di essere stato chiaro...


----------



## massvi (5 Luglio 2016)

Non ci credo finche' non vedo la firma.


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Luglio 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Allora:
> 
> La perdita si ha quando i costi sono maggiori dei ricavi.
> 
> ...



Bravissimo. 

Una cosa che non sopporto è quando i giornalisti sportivi (tutti praticamente) non riescono a distinguere l'impatto economico di un'operazione da quello finanziario.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Allora:
> 
> La perdita si ha quando i costi sono maggiori dei ricavi.
> 
> ...



Non voglio la spiegazione contabile..il concetto è che Fininvest ha aperto il portafoglio un anno fa pesantemente (90 milioni investiti sul mercato) e quei soldi spesi (o rateizzati) se salta la cessione dovranno coprirli tutti loro, intanto per ora hanno già coperto il rosso di oltre 90 milioni di quest'anno...nulla fa presumere che l'anno prossimo il rosso sarà meno pesante quindi è fuori questione che se il mercato deve garantirlo fininvest si mettano sul piatto più di 20 milioni al netto delle cessioni..

O il preliminare mette nero su bianco che i cinesi dovranno coprire parte del mercato in caso la trattativa salti oppure sarà un mercato soft..non lo dico io eh..lo dice anche Campopiano..o gli crediamo solo quando da buone notizie?


----------



## Therealsalva (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non voglio la spiegazione contabile..il concetto è che Fininvest ha aperto il portafoglio un anno fa pesantemente (90 milioni investiti sul mercato) e quei soldi spesi (o rateizzati) se salta la cessione dovranno coprirli tutti loro, intanto per ora hanno già coperto il rosso di oltre 90 milioni di quest'anno...nulla fa presumere che l'anno prossimo il rosso sarà meno pesante quindi è fuori questione che se il mercato deve garantirlo fininvest si mettano sul piatto più di 20 milioni al netto delle cessioni..
> 
> O il preliminare mette nero su bianco che i cinesi dovranno coprire parte del mercato in caso la trattativa salti oppure sarà un mercato soft..non lo dico io eh..lo dice anche Campopiano..o gli crediamo solo quando da buone notizie?



Ma sei cosciente del fatto che "coprire le perdite" non corrisponde ad un'elargizione finanziaria effettiva? Le spese per la campagna acquisti incidono su suddetta perdita, Finivest non ha messo 180 milioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non voglio la spiegazione contabile..il concetto è che Fininvest ha aperto il portafoglio un anno fa pesantemente (90 milioni investiti sul mercato) e quei soldi spesi (o rateizzati) se salta la cessione dovranno coprirli tutti loro, intanto per ora hanno già coperto il rosso di oltre 90 milioni di quest'anno...nulla fa presumere che l'anno prossimo il rosso sarà meno pesante quindi è fuori questione che se il mercato deve garantirlo fininvest si mettano sul piatto più di 20 milioni al netto delle cessioni..
> 
> O il preliminare mette nero su bianco che i cinesi dovranno coprire parte del mercato in caso la trattativa salti oppure sarà un mercato soft..non lo dico io eh..lo dice anche Campopiano..o gli crediamo solo quando da buone notizie?



Stai fecendo confusione tra mettere dei soldi cash e pagare un giocatore 40milioni in 5 anni ( esempio ) a livello contabile sono 2 cose completamente diverse .


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Campopiano, invece, ribadisce che per il calciomercato verrà stabilito un saldo negativo tollerabile da Fininvest nel caso in cui il closing dovesse saltare. La cifra precisa ancora non si sa. Per quanto riguarda il gruppo statale presente nella cordata, potrebbe trattarsi del Moutai.*



Dipende Fininvest cosa intenda con "tollerabile",l'anno scorso con Bee novanta milioni li ha usciti,bisogna vedere se danno fiducia (su espresso desiderio di Berlusconi) o se remori dall'anno scorso preferiscono esporsi in modo non eccessivo.


----------



## carlocarlo (5 Luglio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ma sei cosciente del fatto che "coprire le perdite" non corrisponde ad un'elargizione finanziaria effettiva? Le spese per la campagna acquisti incidono su suddetta perdita, Finivest non ha messo 180 milioni



coprire le perdite CORRISPONDE ad un uscita finanziaria da parte di chi copre la perdita.

p.s. se i cinesi comprano sono obbligati loro a coprire la perdita del prossimo bilancio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2016)

C'è gente che quasi rosica, fate veramente pena


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> C'è gente che quasi rosica, fate veramente pena


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Senza far polemica, ti rendi conto di quanto esageri? Lasciati andare che stanno arrivando solo buone notizie.



É la prova di ciò che ti dicevo oggi, anche arrivassero messi cr7 Rugani beckembauer e van basten c'é chi troverebbe lo.stesso da lamentarsi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> É la prova di ciò che ti dicevo oggi, anche arrivassero messi cr7 Rugani beckembauer e van basten c'é chi troverebbe lo.stesso da lamentarsi



Cr7 prima donna, Rugani troppo giovane e gli altri 2 vecchi...ahahah


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Cr7 prima donna, Rugani troppo giovane e gli altri 2 vecchi...ahahah



E su messi nulla da ridire?


----------



## Pivellino (5 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> E su messi nulla da ridire?




Andava preso prima


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2016)

37 pagine in neanche mezza giornata


----------



## danykz (5 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> E su messi nulla da ridire?



è troppo basso e fisicamente inadatto alla serie A! AHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> E su messi nulla da ridire?



Ah non avevo letto...troppo basso, non ha il fisico per la serie A
Nooooo [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] mi hai anticipato!!! ahaha

Allora io dico che non è campione del mondo (Barone si)


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Mi spiace vedere che ci sia gente che da del rosicone o peggio del lagnoso e complottista a chiunque sia dubbioso finchè non vede la firma e i nomi(manco chiedessimo la luna)...ma tant'è...questo è l'andazzo..
Sembra che ormai siate tutti sicuri della firma solo per un video di SB e devo ammettere che quasi ci stavo cascando anche io.
Non avete la più pallida idea ancora dopo anni e anni di con chi avete a che fare.
Io so solo 2 cose di SB: a lui interessa solo se stesso e i soldi...e non è un modo di dire ma è una verità disarmante,è un bugiardo patologico,il Re dei narcisisti,un caso clinico mondiale.sarebbe capace di mentire anche davanti al diavolo senza che quest'ultimo se ne accorga talmente è bravo.

Voglio le firme entro il 15 e con un nome VERO...da quella data in poi per me sarà solo un teatrino dell'assurdo..


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2016)

*Franco Ordine a TL: " In base a quanto mi risulta, il Milan verrà ceduto per 500/550 mln di euro più i 250 di debiti che non verranno ripianati tutti in una volta ma presi sulle spalle dai nuovi investitori che decideranno come meglio diluirli. L'aspetto importante è che dalla firma del preliminare in poi i cinesi metteranno 100 mln subito, che saranno da caparra, quindi con funzione di penale, fino al closing. Con questi 100 mln Fininvest in accordo con i cinesi, potranno operare sul mercato, ma qualora dovesse saltare la trattativa per colpa degli investitori Fininvest prenderà questi 100 mln come cauzione; mentre se dovesse saltare per colpa della società meneghina i cinesi riprenderebbero quei 100 mln, e i soldi spesi sul mercato graveranno tutti sulle spalle di Fininvest."*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine a TL: " In base a quanto mi risulta, il Milan verrà ceduto per 500/550 mln di euro più i 250 di debiti che non verranno ripianati tutti in una volta ma presi sulle spalle dai nuovi investitori che decideranno come meglio diluirli. L'aspetto importante è che dalla firma del preliminare in poi i cinesi metteranno 100 mln subito, che saranno da caparra, quindi con funzione di penale, fino al closing. Con questi 100 mln Fininvest in accordo con i cinesi, potranno operare sul mercato, ma qualora dovesse saltare la trattativa per colpa degli investitori Fininvest prenderà questi 100 mln come cauzione; mentre se dovesse saltare per colpa della società meneghina i cinesi riprenderebbero quei 100 mln, e i soldi spesi sul mercato graveranno tutti sulle spalle di Fininvest."*



Mi sembra una ipotesi abbastanza credibile. Malgrado la fonte.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

X caso son passato su ravezzani, sta gufando in modo osceno e prendendo x il cu.. ... il giornalismo....


----------



## pazzomania (5 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> X caso son passato su ravezzani, sta gufando in modo osceno e prendendo x il cu.. ... il giornalismo....



Non è vero dai...


----------



## ignaxio (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine a TL: " In base a quanto mi risulta, il Milan verrà ceduto per 500/550 mln di euro più i 250 di debiti che non verranno ripianati tutti in una volta ma presi sulle spalle dai nuovi investitori che decideranno come meglio diluirli. L'aspetto importante è che dalla firma del preliminare in poi i cinesi metteranno 100 mln subito, che saranno da caparra, quindi con funzione di penale, fino al closing. Con questi 100 mln Fininvest in accordo con i cinesi, potranno operare sul mercato, ma qualora dovesse saltare la trattativa per colpa degli investitori Fininvest prenderà questi 100 mln come cauzione; mentre se dovesse saltare per colpa della società meneghina i cinesi riprenderebbero quei 100 mln, e i soldi spesi sul mercato graveranno tutti sulle spalle di Fininvest."*



ha senso


----------



## anakyn101 (5 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> X caso son passato su ravezzani, sta gufando in modo osceno e prendendo x il cu.. ... il giornalismo....



Infatti non e' giornalismo ma un insulto a tutti i veri professionisti che operano con professionalita' e coerenza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> X caso son passato su ravezzani, sta gufando in modo osceno e prendendo x il cu.. ... il giornalismo....



Ma questi sparano cacate 24h su 24?? occhio che dopo la pubblicità dicono chi sarà nella cordata ahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> X caso son passato su ravezzani, sta gufando in modo osceno e prendendo x il cu.. ... il giornalismo....



La linea editoriale di TL è quella di Ruiu, Ravezzani fa il suo gioco.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma questi sparano cacate 24h su 24?? occhio che dopo la pubblicità dicono chi sarà nella cordata ahaha



Ho cambiato perché vorrei tanto prenderli tutti a schiaffi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

dopo 4 ore stanno ancora parlando del perchè i membri della cordata non sono usciti dallo scoperto


----------



## Konrad (5 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Mi spiace vedere che ci sia gente che da del rosicone o peggio del lagnoso e complottista a chiunque sia dubbioso finchè non vede la firma e i nomi(manco chiedessimo la luna)...ma tant'è...questo è l'andazzo..
> Sembra che ormai siate tutti sicuri della firma solo per un video di SB e devo ammettere che quasi ci stavo cascando anche io.
> Non avete la più pallida idea ancora dopo anni e anni di con chi avete a che fare.
> Io so solo 2 cose di SB: a lui interessa solo se stesso e i soldi...e non è un modo di dire ma è una verità disarmante,è un bugiardo patologico,il Re dei narcisisti,un caso clinico mondiale.sarebbe capace di mentire anche davanti al diavolo senza che quest'ultimo se ne accorga talmente è bravo.
> ...



Nel ns gruppo di amici ti diremmo "ma che ti ha fatto? Ti ha ciulato la donna?"...con simpatia eh...
Lungi da me voler difendere SB, di cui sono stato negli ultimi anni qui, altrove e allo stadio uno tra i più critici...però onestamente a meno che tu non sia tifoso del Milan dal 2012, queste tue parole sono parecchio pesanti...

La buriana sta passando e SB sarà consegnato alla storia del Milan come tanti altri prima di lui...e onestamente (parere personale ma nemmeno troppo personale) lui di soldi nel MIlan ce ne ha messi davvero tanti. Si è fatto anche i suoi interessi? Ci mancherebbe altro...perchè in giro per l'Italia ci sono solo filantropi del pallone....sarà...


----------



## robs91 (5 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Mi spiace vedere che ci sia gente che da del rosicone o peggio del lagnoso e complottista a chiunque sia dubbioso finchè non vede la firma e i nomi(manco chiedessimo la luna)...ma tant'è...questo è l'andazzo..
> Sembra che ormai siate tutti sicuri della firma solo per un video di SB e devo ammettere che quasi ci stavo cascando anche io.
> Non avete la più pallida idea ancora dopo anni e anni di con chi avete a che fare.
> Io so solo 2 cose di SB: a lui interessa solo se stesso e i soldi...e non è un modo di dire ma è una verità disarmante,è un bugiardo patologico,il Re dei narcisisti,un caso clinico mondiale.sarebbe capace di mentire anche davanti al diavolo senza che quest'ultimo se ne accorga talmente è bravo.
> ...



Sostanzialmente concordo.Fino alle firme e soprattutto al closing(strano questo continuo accennare al fatto che quest'ultimo potrebbe saltare) rimango con i piedi ben piantati per terra,troppi i brutti precedenti per poter festeggiare subito.Però come tutti i milanisti spero che questa sia davvero la volta buona perchè non si può andare avanti così.Voglio tornare a parlare di calcio giocato e a tifare la mia squadra come un tempo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente concordo.Fino alle firme e soprattutto al closing(strano questo continuo accennare al fatto che quest'ultimo potrebbe saltare) rimango con i piedi ben piantati per terra,troppi i brutti precedenti per poter festeggiare subito.Però come tutti i milanisti spero che questa sia davvero la volta buona perchè non si può andare avanti così.Voglio tornare a parlare di calcio giocato e a tifare la mia squadra come un tempo.



Ma secondo me dopo il preliminare e con qualche certezza in più vi calmerete pure voi...d'altronde non potete andare avanti cosi fino a settembre...vi esplode il fegato


----------



## patriots88 (5 Luglio 2016)

_solo un video di SB_
prima ve la menavate e ve la suonavate che non si sapeva cosa volesse fare.
ora si sa. vende.

su chi siano i cinesi a me interessa poco. basta che mettano i soldi, la cosa importante.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Luglio 2016)

Come avevo già scritto... Sti Benedetti 100 milioni per il mercato saranno messi dai cinesi e usati anche come caparra nel caso in cui dopo il preliminare si diano alla fuga.

Fininvest recupererebbe così la penale. 

Il sogno di Silvio......


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine a TL: " In base a quanto mi risulta, il Milan verrà ceduto per 500/550 mln di euro più i 250 di debiti che non verranno ripianati tutti in una volta ma presi sulle spalle dai nuovi investitori che decideranno come meglio diluirli. L'aspetto importante è che dalla firma del preliminare in poi i cinesi metteranno 100 mln subito, che saranno da caparra, quindi con funzione di penale, fino al closing. Con questi 100 mln Fininvest in accordo con i cinesi, potranno operare sul mercato, ma qualora dovesse saltare la trattativa per colpa degli investitori Fininvest prenderà questi 100 mln come cauzione; mentre se dovesse saltare per colpa della società meneghina i cinesi riprenderebbero quei 100 mln, e i soldi spesi sul mercato graveranno tutti sulle spalle di Fininvest."*



Ora spero che si finisca col tafazzismo esagerato e quant'altro. Oramai il più è fatto. Non iniziamo ora a lamentarci su quanto avvenga l'ipotetico closing, riiniziando con "i cinesi non esistono", "è saltato tutto". Ora sarebbe proprio comico e grottesco.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Nel ns gruppo di amici ti diremmo "ma che ti ha fatto? Ti ha ciulato la donna?"...con simpatia eh...
> Lungi da me voler difendere SB, di cui sono stato negli ultimi anni qui, altrove e allo stadio uno tra i più critici...però onestamente a meno che tu non sia tifoso del Milan dal 2012, queste tue parole sono parecchio pesanti...
> 
> La buriana sta passando e SB sarà consegnato alla storia del Milan come tanti altri prima di lui...e onestamente (parere personale ma nemmeno troppo personale) lui di soldi nel MIlan ce ne ha messi davvero tanti. Si è fatto anche i suoi interessi? Ci mancherebbe altro...perchè in giro per l'Italia ci sono solo filantropi del pallone....sarà...



Purtroppo dimentichi i danni che ha fatto anche in politica...il mio giudizio su di lui è influenzato soprattutto da quello.Fosse stato solo presidente del Milan probabilmente lo ammetto sarei meno avvelenato nei suoi confronti.
Ma di una cosa sono sicuro: è il più gran bugiardo che conosca, è davvero un genio recitativo fuori dal normale e strano che non te ne sia ancora accorto nonostante tutto...è stato capace di mentire ripetutamente ad uno stato intero senza battere ciglio e senza lasciar trasparire nulla in volto,è il narcisismo fattoa persona e con questa dote ha fatto i soldi.Non gli interessa nulla al di fuori di se stesso.Ma proprio nulla.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> _solo un video di SB_
> prima ve la menavate e ve la suonavate che non si sapeva cosa volesse fare.
> ora si sa. vende.
> 
> su chi siano i cinesi a me interessa poco. basta che mettano i soldi, la cosa importante.



Hai ragione chissenefrega di chi siano i cinesi...l'importante è poi non lamentarsi se Galliani resta sempre al suo posto e Sb sia l'unico e mettere bocca sulle faccende societarie perchè non esiste nessun presidente cinese...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ora spero che si finisca col tafazzismo esagerato e quant'altro. Oramai il più è fatto. Non iniziamo ora a lamentarci su quanto avvenga l'ipotetico closing, riiniziando con "i cinesi non esistono", "è saltato tutto". Ora sarebbe proprio comico e grottesco.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (5 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Mi spiace vedere che ci sia gente che da del rosicone o peggio del lagnoso e complottista a chiunque sia dubbioso finchè non vede la firma e i nomi(manco chiedessimo la luna)...ma tant'è...questo è l'andazzo..
> Sembra che ormai siate tutti sicuri della firma solo per un video di SB e devo ammettere che quasi ci stavo cascando anche io.
> Non avete la più pallida idea ancora dopo anni e anni di con chi avete a che fare.
> Io so solo 2 cose di SB: a lui interessa solo se stesso e i soldi...e non è un modo di dire ma è una verità disarmante,è un bugiardo patologico,il Re dei narcisisti,un caso clinico mondiale.sarebbe capace di mentire anche davanti al diavolo senza che quest'ultimo se ne accorga talmente è bravo.
> ...



Siamo così disperati che se Berlusconi dice una cosa...ci si crede pure.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Purtroppo dimentichi i danni che ha fatto anche in politica...il mio giudizio su di lui è influenzato soprattutto da quello.Fosse stato solo presidente del Milan probabilmente lo ammetto sarei meno avvelenato nei suoi confronti.
> Ma di una cosa sono sicuro: è il più gran bugiardo che conosca, è davvero un genio recitativo fuori dal normale e strano che non te ne sia ancora accorto nonostante tutto...è stato capace di mentire ripetutamente ad uno stato intero senza battere ciglio e senza lasciar trasparire nulla in volto,è il narcisismo fattoa persona e con questa dote ha fatto i soldi.Non gli interessa nulla al di fuori di se stesso.Ma proprio nulla.



Si ma ti ha anche fatto vincere tutto quello che c'è da vincere, più volte. E per questo lo ringrazio...della politica non dovrebbe interessarti in questo momento...devi essere tifoso Per il resto è vero...bugiardo patentato..ma qui c'è troppo in ballo


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Siamo così disperati che se Berlusconi dice una cosa...ci si crede pure.



Quindi tu non credi ancora alla cessione?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine a TL: " In base a quanto mi risulta, il Milan verrà ceduto per 500/550 mln di euro più i 250 di debiti che non verranno ripianati tutti in una volta ma presi sulle spalle dai nuovi investitori che decideranno come meglio diluirli. L'aspetto importante è che dalla firma del preliminare in poi i cinesi metteranno 100 mln subito, che saranno da caparra, quindi con funzione di penale, fino al closing. Con questi 100 mln Fininvest in accordo con i cinesi, potranno operare sul mercato, ma qualora dovesse saltare la trattativa per colpa degli investitori Fininvest prenderà questi 100 mln come cauzione; mentre se dovesse saltare per colpa della società meneghina i cinesi riprenderebbero quei 100 mln, e i soldi spesi sul mercato graveranno tutti sulle spalle di Fininvest."*



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi tu non credi ancora alla cessione?



Mi sembra evidente...e a quanto pare siamo noi che ci crediamo da compatire..pazzesco


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Luglio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Siamo così disperati che se Berlusconi dice una cosa...ci si crede pure.


Si vabbe buonanotte


----------



## Konrad (5 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Purtroppo dimentichi i danni che ha fatto anche in politica...il mio giudizio su di lui è influenzato soprattutto da quello.Fosse stato solo presidente del Milan probabilmente lo ammetto sarei meno avvelenato nei suoi confronti.
> Ma di una cosa sono sicuro: è il più gran bugiardo che conosca, è davvero un genio recitativo fuori dal normale e strano che non te ne sia ancora accorto nonostante tutto...è stato capace di mentire ripetutamente ad uno stato intero senza battere ciglio e senza lasciar trasparire nulla in volto,è il narcisismo fattoa persona e con questa dote ha fatto i soldi.Non gli interessa nulla al di fuori di se stesso.Ma proprio nulla.



Chiudo qui perchè è il forum del MIlan...il resto sta fuori...io SB qui lo "giudico" come presidente del MIlan...in quanto alla politica, ci sono anche esempi più recenti e giovanili di BottomFace...ma ripeto...qui solo Milan.

Il più grande presidente rossonero che io possa ricordare lascia, male si (viste le ultime annate), ma lascia finalmente perchè con qualche anno di ritardo gli anno fatto capire che i soldi per il giocattolo son finiti...il Milan passa in mani più ricche credo...spero con la volontà di far bene a livello europeo e mondiale...per poter dire che "sono i più bravi"? Per poterci guadagnare finalmente puntando su stadio di proprietà e merchandising? Sarebbe fiquo....basta che ci riportino dove ci siamo salutati tempo fa...

Al Santiago Bernabeu, al Camp Nou, all'Allianz Arena, all'Hanfield Road, allo Stade de France a giocarsela alla pari...e a vincere...vorrei che Messi tra un paio di anni possa aver voglia di venire a chiudere la carriera in rossonero...


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma ti ha anche fatto vincere tutto quello che c'è da vincere, più volte. E per questo lo ringrazio...della politica non dovrebbe interessarti in questo momento...devi essere tifoso Per il resto è vero...bugiardo patentato..ma qui c'è troppo in ballo



Non lo ringrazierò mai e poi mai...se mi chiedete ''vuoi altri 10 anni di SB con 3 champions oppure uno Squinzi con zero champions?'' ti dico sicuramente il secondo...il personaggio SB mi da il voltastomaco fino al midollo e non mi basta il panem et circensens per farmela passare..ha distrutto l'Italia...mica poco..


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2016)

*Comunque ragazzi rispettiamo le opinioni altrui, qualsiasi siano. Non facciamo diventare il topic una caciara più completa. Quando ci saranno le firme tutti concorderanno!*


----------



## smallball (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine a TL: " In base a quanto mi risulta, il Milan verrà ceduto per 500/550 mln di euro più i 250 di debiti che non verranno ripianati tutti in una volta ma presi sulle spalle dai nuovi investitori che decideranno come meglio diluirli. L'aspetto importante è che dalla firma del preliminare in poi i cinesi metteranno 100 mln subito, che saranno da caparra, quindi con funzione di penale, fino al closing. Con questi 100 mln Fininvest in accordo con i cinesi, potranno operare sul mercato, ma qualora dovesse saltare la trattativa per colpa degli investitori Fininvest prenderà questi 100 mln come cauzione; mentre se dovesse saltare per colpa della società meneghina i cinesi riprenderebbero quei 100 mln, e i soldi spesi sul mercato graveranno tutti sulle spalle di Fininvest."*



pare ipotesi reale


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Chiudo qui perchè è il forum del MIlan...il resto sta fuori...io SB qui lo "giudico" come presidente del MIlan...in quanto alla politica, ci sono anche esempi più recenti e giovanili di BottomFace...ma ripeto...qui solo Milan.
> 
> Il più grande presidente rossonero che io possa ricordare lascia, male si (viste le ultime annate), ma lascia finalmente perchè con qualche anno di ritardo gli anno fatto capire che i soldi per il giocattolo son finiti...il Milan passa in mani più ricche credo...spero con la volontà di far bene a livello europeo e mondiale...per poter dire che "sono i più bravi"? Per poterci guadagnare finalmente puntando su stadio di proprietà e merchandising? Sarebbe fiquo....basta che ci riportino dove ci siamo salutati tempo fa...
> 
> Al Santiago Bernabeu, al Camp Nou, all'Allianz Arena, all'Hanfield Road, allo Stade de France a giocarsela alla pari...e a vincere...vorrei che Messi tra un paio di anni possa aver voglia di venire a chiudere la carriera in rossonero...



si ok...vediamo se firma però, perchè qui lo date tutti per scontato...ho rivisto i video dell'anno scorso ed era anche più sicuro di di vendere di oggi..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non lo ringrazierò mai e poi mai...se mi chiedete ''vuoi altri 10 anni di SB con 3 champions oppure uno Squinzi con zero champions?'' ti dico sicuramente il secondo...il personaggio SB mi da il voltastomaco fino al midollo e non mi basta il panem et circensens per farmela passare..ha distrutto l'Italia...mica poco..



contento te


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (5 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi tu non credi ancora alla cessione?



Non credo a niente di quello che dice Berlusconi, in particolare se dice di aver rinunciato ai soldi per amore del Milan. 
Poi per carità, ognuno creda a chi vuole.

Quando Berlusconi e Galliani non metteranno più bocca sulle questioni del Milan, allora, considererò chiusa la questione in modo positivo.


----------



## Serginho (5 Luglio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Siamo così disperati che se Berlusconi dice una cosa...ci si crede pure.



Figurati che c'è gente che gli crede pure quando afferma di non voler vendere


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (5 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Figurati che c'è gente che gli crede pure quando afferma di non voler vendere



Ad oggi i fatti dimostrano questo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Purtroppo dimentichi i danni che ha fatto anche in politica...il mio giudizio su di lui è influenzato soprattutto da quello.Fosse stato solo presidente del Milan probabilmente lo ammetto sarei meno avvelenato nei suoi confronti.
> Ma di una cosa sono sicuro: è il più gran bugiardo che conosca, è davvero un genio recitativo fuori dal normale e strano che non te ne sia ancora accorto nonostante tutto...è stato capace di mentire ripetutamente ad uno stato intero senza battere ciglio e senza lasciar trasparire nulla in volto,è il narcisismo fattoa persona e con questa dote ha fatto i soldi.Non gli interessa nulla al di fuori di se stesso.Ma proprio nulla.



Il problema è proprio questo. Se riesce a mentire anche questa volta lui è finito, soprattutto dal punto di vista politico. 
Se è vero che ha utilizzato il Milan per i suoi scopi politici, non credi che condurre l'ennesima bugia, e la seconda finta trattativa nel giro di due anni, lo porterebbe a perdere tutti i suoi elettori rossoneri e non? Non riesco a vedere l'utilità di tale presunta bugia, perdonami, ma anche a fronte del suo "narcisismo" che citi tu, per me il tuo ragionamento non fila, anzi, fa acqua da tutte le parti.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Il problema è proprio questo. Se riesce a mentire anche questa volta lui è finito, soprattutto dal punto di vista politico.
> Se è vero che ha utilizzato il Milan per i suoi scopi politici, non credi che condurre l'ennesima bugia, e la seconda finta trattativa nel giro di due anni, lo porterebbe a perdere tutti i suoi elettori rossoneri e non? Non riesco a vedere l'utilità di tale presunta bugia, perdonami, ma anche a fronte del suo "narcisismo" che citi tu, per me il tuo ragionamento non fila, anzi, fa acqua da tutte le parti.



Si lo penso anche io...se non andasse in porto sarebbe strafinito(sportivamente parlando però)ma gli basterebbe comunque tirare fuori qualsiasi scusa per pararsi il sedere.Ma ora sono tutte congetture...aspetto solo la firma e fino a quel giorno non do nulla per scontato e ci voglio andare assolutamente coi piedi di piombo...


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si lo penso anche io...se non andasse in porto sarebbe strafinito(sportivamente parlando però)ma gli basterebbe comunque tirare fuori qualsiasi scusa per pararsi il sedere.Ma ora sono tutte congetture...aspetto solo la firma e fino a quel giorno non do nulla per scontato e ci voglio andare assolutamente coi piedi di piombo...



Dimmi che scuse tirerebbe fuori sentiamo. 
"Ho sentito pechino e non c'è nessuna cordata, anche se ci sto trattando da tre mesi"?
Oppure "Le garanzie che mi hanno dato sul mercato non erano sufficienti, anche se qualche giorno fa sono andato a dire che mettevano 400 milioni per il mercato?" 
Dai non scherziamo, si sono spinti maledettamente in là, e non hanno come inventare scuse ora come ora


----------



## naliM77 (5 Luglio 2016)

Vabbe io il tafazzismo non lo sopporto.

Dare del folle a Berlusconi ci può anche stare , ma pensare che rinunci a 550 milioni di euro contanti e ad alleggerire le sue proprietà di 200 e passa milioni di euro di garanzie. ..bhe...

Le ipotesi sono 2:

1) Berlusconi sarebbe sull'orlo della dichiarazione di incapacità di intendere e volere da parte dei figli. 

2) chi scrive certe cose lo fa per fomentare la "platea", in pratica è un troll o tifoso della squadra dell'altra sponda dei navigli

Non posso credere che esistano persone che davanti all'evidenza dei fatti (gli stessi parlavano di malattia farlocca) continuino a negare la trattativa.

"Se entro il 15 non firmano e non fanno nomi allora è una farsa"...I nomi probabilmente non li sapremo mai e non devono riguardarci visto che il Milan non è nostra proprietà, noi siamo tifosi ed a noi deve solo interessare che il Milan vinca o che se non lo faccia gli 11 in campo abbiano dato tutto, poi bilanci stipendi plusvalenze e fatti vari simili sono appannaggio dei proprietari.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Dimmi che scuse tirerebbe fuori sentiamo.
> "Ho sentito pechino e non c'è nessuna cordata, anche se ci sto trattando da tre mesi"?
> Oppure "Le garanzie che mi hanno dato sul mercato non erano sufficienti, anche se qualche giorno fa sono andato a dire che mettevano 400 milioni per il mercato?"
> Dai non scherziamo, si sono spinti maledettamente in là, e non hanno come inventare scuse ora come ora



Lo spero con tutto il cuore..vediamo il 12 0 15 però....comunque SB può inventarsi tutte le scuse che vuole,non ha la faccia ricordatelo.Ha mentito per cose ben più peggiori e ha la Tv e molta stampa che usa a suo piacimento per manipolare le masse.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Vabbe io il tafazzismo non lo sopporto.
> 
> Dare del folle a Berlusconi ci può anche stare , ma pensare che rinunci a 550 milioni di euro contanti e ad alleggerire le sue proprietà di 200 e passa milioni di euro di garanzie. ..bhe...
> 
> ...



Occhio che tra 5 sec. ti verrà risposto che di fatti concreti non ce ne sono...


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Vabbe io il tafazzismo non lo sopporto.
> 
> Dare del folle a Berlusconi ci può anche stare , ma pensare che rinunci a 550 milioni di euro contanti e ad alleggerire le sue proprietà di 200 e passa milioni di euro di garanzie. ..bhe...
> 
> ...



Quindi se il prossimo anno parlerà sempre SB invece che un presidente asiatico a te sta bene lo stesso immagino...tanto a te che frega di chi c'è dietro...se ci pensi bene è anche tutto un vantaggio per SB che coprirebbe i suoi fallimenti dando la colpa a cinesi esterni...
P.s. beato te che dai già per scontata la firma...io sono solo un troll interista...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (5 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## dyablo65 (5 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## naliM77 (5 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2016)

*Adesso basta. Si torna on topic.

Se continuerete, verrete bannati.*


----------



## Serginho (5 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## naliM77 (5 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (5 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Quando parli di fatti ti riferisci ai giornalai? In tal caso si, effettivamente devono farsi roba pesante e ancor più pesante la gente che gli va pure dietro



No no, le pseudo-notizie minuto per minuto non le ho mai calcolate.
Volevo sottolineare che, se è vero che da un anno a questa parte lui è in trattativa per la vendita del Milan, con una controparte importante tra l'altro, evidentemente tanta voglia di vendere non ce l'ha. 

Nell'intervista comunque è bello giù, ma l'operazione fatta ragà è pazzesca da subire, lo so per certo.
Oppure finge bene


----------



## wfiesso (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine a TL: " In base a quanto mi risulta, il Milan verrà ceduto per 500/550 mln di euro più i 250 di debiti che non verranno ripianati tutti in una volta ma presi sulle spalle dai nuovi investitori che decideranno come meglio diluirli. L'aspetto importante è che dalla firma del preliminare in poi i cinesi metteranno 100 mln subito, che saranno da caparra, quindi con funzione di penale, fino al closing. Con questi 100 mln Fininvest in accordo con i cinesi, potranno operare sul mercato, ma qualora dovesse saltare la trattativa per colpa degli investitori Fininvest prenderà questi 100 mln come cauzione; mentre se dovesse saltare per colpa della società meneghina i cinesi riprenderebbero quei 100 mln, e i soldi spesi sul mercato graveranno tutti sulle spalle di Fininvest."*



se non fosse x la fonte sarebbe un ipotesi realistica, lo vedremo entro 10 giorni al massimo se è davvero così


----------



## __king george__ (5 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine a TL: " In base a quanto mi risulta, il Milan verrà ceduto per 500/550 mln di euro più i 250 di debiti che non verranno ripianati tutti in una volta ma presi sulle spalle dai nuovi investitori che decideranno come meglio diluirli. L'aspetto importante è che dalla firma del preliminare in poi i cinesi metteranno 100 mln subito, che saranno da caparra, quindi con funzione di penale, fino al closing. Con questi 100 mln Fininvest in accordo con i cinesi, potranno operare sul mercato, ma qualora dovesse saltare la trattativa per colpa degli investitori Fininvest prenderà questi 100 mln come cauzione; mentre se dovesse saltare per colpa della società meneghina i cinesi riprenderebbero quei 100 mln, e i soldi spesi sul mercato graveranno tutti sulle spalle di Fininvest."*



in pratica questa sarebbe la famosa penale.....meglio se era almeno il doppio.....e non per averli per il mercato ma per la sicurezza del closing 

cmq sembra che ci siamo


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine a TL: " In base a quanto mi risulta, il Milan verrà ceduto per 500/550 mln di euro più i 250 di debiti che non verranno ripianati tutti in una volta ma presi sulle spalle dai nuovi investitori che decideranno come meglio diluirli. L'aspetto importante è che dalla firma del preliminare in poi i cinesi metteranno 100 mln subito, che saranno da caparra, quindi con funzione di penale, fino al closing. Con questi 100 mln Fininvest in accordo con i cinesi, potranno operare sul mercato, ma qualora dovesse saltare la trattativa per colpa degli investitori Fininvest prenderà questi 100 mln come cauzione; mentre se dovesse saltare per colpa della società meneghina i cinesi riprenderebbero quei 100 mln, e i soldi spesi sul mercato graveranno tutti sulle spalle di Fininvest."*



Non funziona così.. in pratica la penale ce l' hanno solo i cinesi..
ovvero se i cinesi si ritirano Fininvest si becca 100 milioni di penale
se invece si ritira Fininvest i cinesi si beccano 0.. visto che i 100 milioni
che si riprenderebbero sono i loro che hanno versato come caparra.
Che razza di penale è questa?? ..se Fininvest si ritira deve ridare ai cinesi
i 100 milioni che hanno versato come caparra + altri 100 milioni di penale per
i danni arrecati.
Speriamo che Franco Ordine abbia sparato le solite castronate perchè
altrimenti qualcosa non quadra..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine a TL: " In base a quanto mi risulta, il Milan verrà ceduto per 500/550 mln di euro più i 250 di debiti che non verranno ripianati tutti in una volta ma presi sulle spalle dai nuovi investitori che decideranno come meglio diluirli. L'aspetto importante è che dalla firma del preliminare in poi i cinesi metteranno 100 mln subito, che saranno da caparra, quindi con funzione di penale, fino al closing. Con questi 100 mln Fininvest in accordo con i cinesi, potranno operare sul mercato, ma qualora dovesse saltare la trattativa per colpa degli investitori Fininvest prenderà questi 100 mln come cauzione; mentre se dovesse saltare per colpa della società meneghina i cinesi riprenderebbero quei 100 mln, e i soldi spesi sul mercato graveranno tutti sulle spalle di Fininvest."*



*CorSera conferma le modalità e l'entità della penale post preliminare: un deposito vincolato di 100M, che saranno eventualmente addebitati alla parte inadempiente. In questo modo, quindi, qualora la trattativa saltasse per colpa dei cinesi, Fininvest recupererebbe gli ulteriori debiti prodotti dal calciomercato estivo.
I soldi per rilanciare il Milan saranno 400M e inizieranno ad essere spesi da questa stagione. Quindi verranno spalmati su 3 stagioni, non 2. Galliani avrà un ruolo anche nella nuova società. Ancora mistero sugli investitori, mesi fa Fininvest avrebbe ricevuto una lista dove però non ci sarebbero link diretti ai colossi cinesi. Questa lista però conterrebbe la potentissima Moutai.*


----------



## Milanista 87 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fino al giorno della firma del preliminare non commento più
E non sarò tranquillo fino al closing definitivo .


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Non funziona così.. in pratica la penale ce l' hanno solo i cinesi..
> ovvero se i cinesi si ritirano Fininvest si becca 100 milioni di penale
> se invece si ritira Fininvest i cinesi si beccano 0.. visto che i 100 milioni
> che si riprenderebbero sono i loro che hanno versato come caparra.
> ...



Appunto...ma poi, vi pare che si può dare retta a uno come Franco Ordine? Quello lì è il classico giornalista che da come notizie delle sue deduzioni o invenzioni..


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSera conferma le modalità e l'entità della penale post preliminare: un deposito vincolato di 100M, che saranno eventualmente addebitati alla parte inadempiente. In questo modo, quindi, qualora la trattativa saltasse per colpa dei cinesi, Fininvest recupererebbe gli ulteriori debiti prodotti dal calciomercato estivo.
> I soldi per rilanciare il Milan saranno 400M e inizieranno ad essere spesi da questa stagione. Quindi verranno spalmati su 3 stagioni, non 2. Galliani avrà un ruolo anche nella nuova società. Ancora mistero sugli investitori, mesi fa Fininvest avrebbe ricevuto una lista dove però non ci sarebbero link diretti ai colossi cinesi. Questa lista però conterrebbe la potentissima Moutai.*



Ripeto quanto detto sopra anche da [MENTION=2252]DNA ROSSONERO[/MENTION] questa penale sarebbe solo per i cinesi..


----------



## ps18ps (6 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto quanto detto sopra anche da [MENTION=2252]DNA ROSSONERO[/MENTION] questa penale sarebbe solo per i cinesi..



bhe in realtà l'articolo parla di parte inadempiente, quindi eventualmente se la trattativa saltasse per colpa di fininvest dovrebbe essere pagata dalla stessa.


----------



## Coripra (6 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non lo ringrazierò mai e poi mai...se mi chiedete ''vuoi altri 10 anni di SB con 3 champions oppure uno Squinzi con zero champions?'' ti dico sicuramente il secondo...il personaggio SB mi da il voltastomaco fino al midollo e non mi basta il panem et circensens per farmela passare..ha distrutto l'Italia...mica poco..



Si vabbè... 
io invece voglio 3 champions.
A ciascuno il suo


----------



## Coripra (6 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in pratica questa sarebbe la famosa penale.....meglio se era almeno il doppio.....e non per averli per il mercato ma per la sicurezza del closing
> 
> cmq sembra che ci siamo



Difatti non mi torna... è strano un preliminare con la "sola" restituzione della caparra...
Vediamo se se ne saprà di più da altre fonti


----------



## Therealsalva (6 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto quanto detto sopra anche da [MENTION=2252]DNA ROSSONERO[/MENTION] questa penale sarebbe solo per i cinesi..



In realtà no, per il semplice fatto che Fininvest sarebbe tenuta al medesimo pagamento dei 100 milioni, e non è assolutamente orientata a mettere una cifra del genere nel mercato


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> bhe in realtà l'articolo parla di parte inadempiente, quindi eventualmente se la trattativa saltasse per colpa di fininvest dovrebbe essere pagata dalla stessa.



Si gli ridanno indietro i loro soldi ai cinesi..bella penale eh...


----------



## ps18ps (6 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si gli ridanno indietro i loro soldi ai cinesi..bella penale eh...[/QUOT
> 
> io ho capito, per come è scritto l'articolo, che chi fa saltare la trattativa deve pagare i 100 milioni. Quindi se la trattativa salta per colpa di fininvest la stessa deve pagare 100 milioni, più i debiti del calciomercato.


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2016)

Le parti con la sottoscrizione del preliminare sono impegnate alla stipula del definitivo, pena il pagamento di una clausola penale, il cui importo, se confermato, è da ritenersi congruo rispetto all'entità delle obbligazioni sottoscritte. La garanzia viene resa nella forma di una somma depositata su un conto vincolato e disponibile dall'avente diritto, o del rilascio di una performance bond da un primario istituto di livello accettato dall'avente diritto. Il consorzio cinese, che effettivamente ha in mano le sorti del contratto, essendo a lui affidata la esecuzione della prestazione materiale, ovvero lo spostamento patrimoniale, in tal modo risarcisce forfetariamente le spese sostenute in buona fede da Fininvest nel periodo intercorrente tra preliminare e definitivo. Quanto alla tutela del consorzio dalla presunta inesecuzione della prestazione della girata delle azioni promesse, premesso che si tratta di prestazione che viene eseguita contestualmente al trasferimento dei fondi, nel momento del c.d. closing, momento fino al quale il consorzio non è liberato da una eventuale eccezione di inadempimento mossa da Fininvest (e che è sanzionato come detto, dal materiale apprendimento dei fondi o dalla chiamata della performance bond), va detto che la esecuzione della prestazione finale è tutelata dall'ordinamento italiano (se applicabile al presente contratto) e dai principi Unidroit dal rimedio giustiziale della esecuzione specifica dell'obbligo a contrarre. Ma stiamo parlando di ipotesi francamente remote, inimmaginabili in una negoziazione di questo livello, segnata dalla presenza di istituzioni finanziarie riconosciute a livello mondiale che stanno assistendo entrambe le parti e garantiscono ciascuna di esse.


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in pratica questa sarebbe la famosa penale.....meglio se era almeno il doppio.....e non per averli per il mercato ma per la sicurezza del closing
> 
> cmq sembra che ci siamo



Secondo me è il doppio.
Nel senso che se non ci dovesse essere il closing, Fininvest dovrebbe naturalmente restituire i soldi dei cinesi messi a garanzia dell'affare e quindi pagare a sua volta la penale.
Altrimenti la penale sarebbe solo a carico dei Cinesi e non credo proprio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Le parti con la sottoscrizione del preliminare sono impegnate alla stipula del definitivo, pena il pagamento di una clausola penale, il cui importo, se confermato, è da ritenersi congruo rispetto all'entità delle obbligazioni sottoscritte. La garanzia viene resa nella forma di una somma depositata su un conto vincolato e disponibile dall'avente diritto, o del rilascio di una performance bond da un primario istituto di livello accettato dall'avente diritto. Il consorzio cinese, che effettivamente ha in mano le sorti del contratto, essendo a lui affidata la esecuzione della prestazione materiale, ovvero lo spostamento patrimoniale, in tal modo risarcisce forfetariamente le spese sostenute in buona fede da Fininvest nel periodo intercorrente tra preliminare e definitivo. Quanto alla tutela del consorzio dalla presunta inesecuzione della prestazione della girata delle azioni promesse, premesso che si tratta di prestazione che viene eseguita contestualmente al trasferimento dei fondi, nel momento del c.d. closing, momento fino al quale il consorzio non è liberato da una eventuale eccezione di inadempimento mossa da Fininvest (e che è sanzionato come detto, dal materiale apprendimento dei fondi o dalla chiamata della performance bond), va detto che la esecuzione della prestazione finale è tutelata dall'ordinamento italiano (se applicabile al presente contratto) e dai principi Unidroit dal rimedio giustiziale della esecuzione specifica dell'obbligo a contrarre. Ma stiamo parlando di ipotesi francamente remote, inimmaginabili in una negoziazione di questo livello, segnata dalla presenza di istituzioni finanziarie riconosciute a livello mondiale che stanno assistendo entrambe le parti e garantiscono ciascuna di esse.



Confesso di non averci capito nulla,
in compenso ho girato il post alla Bocconi a mio nome e loro mi hanno inviato a casa un dottorato honoris causa in economia e diritto internazionale.


----------



## Gekyn (6 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Confesso di non averci capito nulla,
> in compenso ho girato il post alla Bocconi a mio nome e loro mi hanno inviato a casa un dottorato honoris causa in economia e diritto internazionale.



Effettivamente, anch'io devo rileggere i suoi post almeno un paio di volte e comunque anche dopo un'attenta lettura non riesco a capirci molto..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Effettivamente, anch'io devo rileggere i suoi post almeno un paio di volte e comunque anche dopo un'attenta lettura non riesco a capirci molto..



Temo che prima o poi [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ci imporrà un test di ammissione universitaria per permetterci di frequentare il forum


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Effettivamente, anch'io devo rileggere i suoi post almeno un paio di volte e comunque anche dopo un'attenta lettura non riesco a capirci molto..



In sintesi dice che i Cinesi metto 100 milioni -o comunque una somma congrua- in garanzia o su un conto o tramite una specie di fideiussione.
Il soggetto afferma in pratica che l'unico soggetto che potrebbe non rispettare l'accordo è il gruppo cinese il quale deve, entro la data del definitivo, versare il prezzo pattuito, dovendo Finivest esclusivamente apporre la firma sul definitivo.
Quindi se i cinesi verseranno il prezzo pattuito Fininvest non potrebbe rifiutare la vendita.
Qualora, nonostante tutto, non dovesse Fininvest firmare il definitivo i cinesi potrebbero chiedere ad un Giudice italiano di "imporre" la sottoscrizione.


Non è quindi ipotizzabile un ripensamento di S.B.

p.s.
il preliminare è identico al definitivo non si sottoscrive il definitivo solo perchè manca il pagamento del prezzo.


----------



## Carlo (6 Luglio 2016)

Secondo il Corriere della Sera di ieri, il Milan è stato valutato (debiti compresi) 750 milioni, e l'Inter......... 980 milioni (sempre debiti, altissimi, compresi).
Moratti aveva svenduto il suo 70% a Thohir, il quale poi ha rivenduto i suoi 2/3 (e Moratti si è aggregato) per una valutazione complessiva di quasi un miliardo.


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2016)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Secondo il Corriere della Sera di ieri, il Milan è stato valutato (debiti compresi) 750 milioni, e l'Inter......... 980 milioni (sempre debiti, altissimi, compresi).
> Moratti aveva svenduto il suo 70% a Thohir, il quale poi ha rivenduto i suoi 2/3 (e Moratti si è aggregato) per una valutazione complessiva di quasi un miliardo.



io ho letto che la valutazione è di 600.000,00 parte dei debiliti li pagheranno Thoir e Moratti.


----------



## pablog1585 (6 Luglio 2016)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Secondo il Corriere della Sera di ieri, il Milan è stato valutato (debiti compresi) 750 milioni, e l'Inter......... 980 milioni (sempre debiti, altissimi, compresi).
> Moratti aveva svenduto il suo 70% a Thohir, il quale poi ha rivenduto i suoi 2/3 (e Moratti si è aggregato) per una valutazione complessiva di quasi un miliardo.



quindi alla fine l'inter valeva più del Milan....


----------



## Carlo (6 Luglio 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> quindi alla fine l'inter valeva più del Milan....


In economia il prezzo determina il valore. Anche se non sempre è così. 
Nel mio palazzo hanno venduto due appartamenti quasi uguali con una enorme differenza di prezzo.
Thohir aveva dei canali "orientali" che Berlusconi non ha.


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2016)

no 1 miliardo è il valore che ha attribuito Sunning all'Inter non quanto hanno pagato.


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> In sintesi dice che i Cinesi metto 100 milioni -o comunque una somma congrua- in garanzia o su un conto o tramite una specie di fideiussione.
> Il soggetto afferma in pratica che l'unico soggetto che potrebbe non rispettare l'accordo è il gruppo cinese il quale deve, entro la data del definitivo, versare il prezzo pattuito, dovendo Finivest esclusivamente apporre la firma sul definitivo.
> Quindi se i cinesi verseranno il prezzo pattuito Fininvest non potrebbe rifiutare la vendita.
> Qualora, nonostante tutto, non dovesse Fininvest firmare il definitivo i cinesi potrebbero chiedere ad un Giudice italiano di "imporre" la sottoscrizione.
> ...



Cosa dovrebbe fare Fininvest dopo la sottoscrizione del preliminare, per non essere inadempiente? Nulla, perché la prestazione logicamente antecedente, ma non antecedente in senso temporale, è il pagamento del prezzo, dovuta dal consorzio cinese, che da causa a quella imposta a Fininvest, che è la girata delle azioni. Chi subisce un danno in concreto dall'inadempimento del contratto è l'alienante perché non riceve il prezzo pattuito. La consegna dell'oggetto non può in alcun modo essere evitata, il pagamento del prezzo si. Ecco, dunque, la penale in favore di Fininvest, ma che non sarà in alcun modo necessario azionare.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Luglio 2016)

C'è Ruiu che ringrazia Campopiano lol


----------



## Carlo (6 Luglio 2016)

Stavo riflettendo sul vantaggio/svantaggio di avere un consorzio come proprietario (rispetto ad uno unico).
Come svantaggio il fatto che chi si butta nel calcio lo fa sopratutto per visibilità, e quindi verrebbe a mancare questa spinta.
Un altro svantaggio è che non c'è paura di perdere la faccia quando le cose vanno male.
Un vantaggio è che non c'è il rischio di fallimento della società del proprietario.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> C'è Ruiu che ringrazia Campopiano lol



Dove?


----------



## Hellscream (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dove?



Su Top calcio. Però poi si è prontamente ripreso dicendo che comunque ancora non si sanno i nomi dei compratori e quindi resta tutto molto dubbioso


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

vi lascio una chicca che non sa nessuno .. alle 19.30 / 20 il nano è ritornato al San Raffaele perché si è schiacciato la mano dentro alla porta blindata  .. hahahah


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vi lascio una chicca che non sa nessuno .. alle 19.30 / 20 il nano è ritornato al San Raffaele perché si è schiacciato la mano dentro alla porta blindata  .. hahahah


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vi lascio una chicca che non sa nessuno .. alle 19.30 / 20 il nano è ritornato al San Raffaele perché si è schiacciato la mano dentro alla porta blindata  .. hahahah



Adesso non potrà firmare...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (6 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Come ha detto il nostro amministratore, la notizia comunicata oggi era nell'aria da almeno una decina di anni. Voglio pensare che l'origine sia nello schifo che tutti noi tifosi rossoneri, da Berlusconi all'ultimo che sono io, abbiamo provato in quell'estate del 2006, tra un'Italia che vinceva il Mondiale ed un'altra che scopriva l'altra metà della Luna, quella oscura di Moggi, Giraudo, Pairetto, Bergamo, l'idea che a nulla valevano gli sforzi di investire per competere, se la competizione era segnata in partenza da un sistema arbitrale a dir poco corrotto. Lì Berlusconi si è fermato, consapevole come era che gli impegni che si stavano profondendo avrebbero solo reso più amaro il sapore di uno sport ormai venduto alle esigenze criminali del business. Voglio pensare che, al profondo, questa idea malsana di sport lo abbia condizionato sino al punto di togliere il piede dall'acceleratore, smettere di sognare di portare 85.000 tifosi italiani in uno stadio straniero, di comprare Palloni d'Oro per tenerli in panchina, di cercare la sfida tecnica, estetica e morale nuova ed avvincente, di misurarsi con il mondo per batterlo. E sono venuti gli ultimi dieci anni, il budget, il ranking, se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno, la poltrona presidenziale di San Siro quasi sempre vuota, Milanello lontana dal cuore e dai pensieri. Non avremmo voluto vederli, questi anni, penso che Berlusconi abbia dimenticato, da grande imprenditore, il principale dovere di chi fa impresa, ovvero la sua responsabilità sociale, la consapevolezza, cioè, dell'effetto che la propria azione, il proprio rischio economico e finanziario produce sugli altri, l'influenza che esercita sulle loro vite. Nel caso del calcio, le attese, speranze, illusioni dei tifosi, che nella squadra del cuore trovano le ali che il famoso gabbiano di Gaber avrebbe voluto aprire per volare. Rimprovero a Berlusconi di aver ad un dato momento ignorato, non percepito che il Milan è dei suoi tifosi, che meritano rispetto e chiarezza, coinvolgimento, passione, ma soprattutto verità, senza sentirsi dire che esso appartiene a chi mette i soldi, e che per ciò stesso pretenderebbe di aver diritto di vita e di morte sul cuore delle persone. Ma oggi è solo il tempo della gratitudine a Silvio, per aver avuto la lucidità, serenità e consapevolezza della scelta, per averla fatta a ragione veduta, e per aver preteso il meglio, nel suo giudizio, per il futuro del club. Avremo tempo e modo di vigilare sui primi tempi e mosse del consorzio cinese, ma a loro raccomandiamo una cosa: di imparare davvero la storia del nostro club, che è piena di pagine di grande bellezza e fair play, di apertura all'Europa ed al mondo, di lealtà contro la corruzione ed i soprusi degli altri. E di farne l'oggetto di una irresistibile voglia di fare e di vincere, di essere sempre i migliori nel rispetto degli avversari, e di uscire dal campo sempre con l'ammirazione ed il rispetto di tutti. Chi ci sta lasciando, al suo meglio, ha insegnato a noi questo, e ci ha fatto sentire orgogliosi di essere tifosi rossoneri. Forza Milan!


Che Berlusconi abbia frenato il suo entusiasmo dopo Calciopoli mi sembra un'opinione romantica. Ci sta, volendo, ma non ci credo.
Direi piuttosto che le sue vicissitudini giudiziarie, più o meno orchestrate, hanno inciso più marcatamente.
L'affare Mondadori sarebbe dovuto costare, stando alla prima sentenza del 2009, 750 mln a Fininvest, successivamente ridotti a 540.
Anche il divorzio con la Lario, avvenuto nel 2009, avrebbe dovuto pesare 3 mln al mese (sentenza del 2012) sulle finanze di SB (importo ridotto ora a 1,5ml mensili).
A ciò si aggiungano 35 processi subiti, di cui:
1- Condannato
9- Prescritti
2- Assoluzioni per modifiche delle leggi volute da governo Berlusconi
8- Assoluzioni per insussistenza dei fatti
10-Archiviazioni per insussistenza dei fatti
5- Tuttora in corso.
Non entro nel merito se non per evidenziare come tutti i procedimenti abbiano avuto un costo.
Con tutto quanto sopra penso che Berlusconi e Fininvest abbiano ritenuto opportuno tirare i remi in barca, sperando quanto meno che il Milan sarebbe stato a galla grazie alle capacità di Galliani. E' stato un disastro...
Poi ognuno, a seconda delle proprie inclinazioni politiche o morali, può pensare quello che crede: Berlusconi ex interista; ha acquistato il Milan per entrare in politica; agisce in funzione dei risultati elettorali; deve far rientrare i capitali, ecc. Per me sono tutte frottole: di qualcuna ho la prova certa.
Credo che qualsiasi imprenditore abbia qualche scheletro nell'armadio, forse anche ciascuno di noi. Quindi non mi interessa.

Però non riesco a scrollarmi di dosso 20 anni di strepitosi successi sportivi.
E concordo con Casnop: ora è il tempo della gratitudine.
Ancora una volta: grazie Presidente.


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma invece di pensare a polemizzare perché non cerchi di essere contento per questa cessione? non ci credi ancora? ok amen. Ma almeno evita di insultare. Nessuno ti ha dato del frustrato. Detto questo torniamo in topic, grazie.


Infatti sono io che ho dato del frustrato agli altri, a quelli che non rispettano l'opinione altrui. E non ho nemmeno insultato se è per questo. Io sono come San Tommaso, ovviamente sarei contento se arrivassero i soldi ma finora ho espresso solo i miei dubbi, inoltre mal digerisco i cinesi. Io non sono uno di quelli che non è che non vede l'ora che se ne vada via Berlusconi, per un cinese tra l'altro. E Galliani con carta bianca e qualcuno che fa mercato al suo posto a me va benissimo. Ha già dimostrato in passato di essere il migliore nell'opera di convincimento, da Rajikard a Ibra passando per Pirlo. Come si dice "Chi lascia la strada vecchia per la nuova sa quel che lascia non sa quel che trova"


----------

